# Birchbox: The December boxes



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Joyous Hanukkah! Merry Christmas! Happy Kwanzaa! Happy Holidays!  ​ This is Birchbox's 2nd December sending out items to subscribers. If you haven't subscribed to Birchbox yet I think there is still time to get a December box, check with them first though. As of November 29 there are no clues as to what might be in the December boxes.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/december-box

Edit: November 30. Saw this on one of the box pages. (Note: I'm putting it behind a spoiler cut in case you don't want to be spoiled.)



> December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.
> 
> Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Add shine and silkiness to your strands with a luxe hair elixir, and soften your skin with a creamy lotion rich in Dead Sea minerals. And donâ€™t forget the finishing touches: weâ€™ve also included easy-to-use nail strips in an eye-catching shade.
> 
> ...


 Looks like Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss is being sent out in some ALL of the boxes.

Disclaimer: The list below is NOT complete and may NOT be accurate at this time. This is based on what I saw on the individual pages as of 11/30/11 at 3:50 PM Pacific. At this time I do not know how many boxes there will be. I have 14 listed but there may be more or there may be less.




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box1


Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Cologne Absolue
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® / Multi-Usage Dry Oil
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Thereâ€™s also a cult dry shampoo to extend the life of your blow outs, a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair, and a sneak sniff of a gorgeous scent from cult brand Atelier Cologne.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to getthrough the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making yourblowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team





http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box2


Olie Huile Moderne 004
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Harvey Prince Yogini perfume
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer that erases pores, plus a sophisticated scent designed to help you relax. Before and after your parties, layer on an organic face oil that keeps skin healthy and glowing.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box3


Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
IncocoÂ® Nail Polish AppliquÃ©
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment
AHAVA Mineral Body Lotion
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Add shine and silkiness to your strands with a luxe hair elixir, and soften your skin with a creamy lotion rich in Dead Sea minerals. And donâ€™t forget the finishing touches: weâ€™ve also included easy-to-use nail strips in an eye-catching shade.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box4


L'Oreal Professionnel Mythic Oil
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer that erases pores, plus a fruity scent designed to help you smell more youthful. Finally, tame hair with a salon-quality serum that makes blow drying a breeze.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box5


Orofluido Beauty Elixir
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer that erases pores, and a luxe hair elixir that keeps strands shiny and smooth. Before you head out the door, add a dab of a gorgeous scent from a boutique perfumer.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box6


Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® / Multi-Usage Dry Oil
ShowStopper Designer Fashion Tape
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Youâ€™ll also find Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair, and a fruity scent designed to help you smell more youthful.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team






http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box7


blinc Eyeliner in Black
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer, plus a liquid liner that will last through dinner, dancing, and any other festivities. Before you head out the door, add a dab of a gorgeous scent from a boutique perfumer.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box8


Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Cologne Absolu
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
blinc Eyeliner in Black
BY TERRY Hyaluronic Face Glow
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Youâ€™ll also find a hydrating makeup base that literally makes skin glow, a long-lasting liquid liner, and a brand-new scent that hasnâ€™t even hit counters yet.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box9


L'Oreal Professionnel Mythic Oil
Befine Gentle Cleanser
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Harvey Prince Yogini perfume
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Get a flawless complexion with a concealer that heals as it camouflages, and tame hair with a salon-quality serum. Finally, dab on a sophisticated scent designed to help you relax.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box10


blinc Eyeliner in Black
kate spade new york Twirl
Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment
AHAVA Mineral Body Lotion
Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hair Ties
 December Box Welcome to Birchbox! We're so excited to help you find fantastic products that work for you, and to help you rev up your beauty routine. To get you started, we're giving you a mix of our all-time favorites and latest discoveries. Fill out your beauty profile so your next boxes can be tailored to your needs and preferences.
Don't forget to fill out feedback surveys on these products to earn Birchbox Points. Check out our magazine to get the inside scoop on your samples, plus tips on how to use them. And finally, explore our shop to find a curated selection of the newest and best beauty products out there.

Looks like Box 10 is a welcome box. The message with it is completely different than the other boxes.




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box11


Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
IncocoÂ® Nail Polish AppliquÃ©
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
kate spade new york Twirl
BY TERRY Hyaluronic Face Glow
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Youâ€™ll also find a hydrating makeup base that literally makes skin glow, easy-to-use nail strips in an eye-catching shade, and a whimsical scent that will make you want to kick up your heels.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box12


Olie Huile Moderne 004
Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Cologne Absolue
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer that erases pores, and an organic face oil that keeps skin supple. Finally, thereâ€™s a sneak sniff of a brand-new scent from cult brand Atelier Cologne.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box13


Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Cologne Absolue
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampo
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss

 Hi there,Notice something a little pinker this month? This is the special (extremely pink) Birchbox that we send to our most loyal members as they begin their second year with us.

Just for you, we've sourced this keepsake box, selected a bunch of brand-new samples, and included a token gift to thank you (thanks!) for your support and commitment. We're grateful for having earned your trust and excited that our service is an important part of how you discover and shop for beauty.

This month, weâ€™re feeling pretty festive. Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product erases pores and keeps makeup fresh all night, while Oscar Blandiâ€™s oil-zapping dry shampoo extends the life of your blow out. Youâ€™ll also find our exclusive Birchbox Pink lip gloss and a sneak sniff of the latest scent from Atelier Cologne, plus party-ready extras.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team

Box 13 also has a different message than other boxes. This special pink box are for those who have a yearly paid membership and have been with Birchbox since 2010.




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box14


Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Cologne Absolue
Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® / Multi-Usage Dry Oil
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Youâ€™ll also find Benefitâ€™s new complexion-perfecting primer and a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair, plus a sneak sniff of a brand-new scent.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box15


Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® / Multi-Usage Dry Oil
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
kate spade new york Twirl
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Youâ€™ll also find Benefitâ€™s new complexion-perfecting primer and a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair. Before you head out the door, add a spritz of an irresistibly flirty scent.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team




http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box16


Recharge EBoost Orange Natural Energy Booster
Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® / Multi-Usage Dry Oil
ShowStoppers Designer Fashion Tape
Benefit Cosmetics The POREfessional
Harvey Prince Yogini perfume
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
 December Box Hi there,Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer that erases pores, and a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair. Finally, dab on a sophisticated scent designed to help you relax.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team



(12/5) - Birchbox announced ALL boxes will be getting a fuchsia color lipgloss. Looks like it will range from a full size gloss to a deluxe mini size.


Edit: 5:26 PM Pacific: Added full text for December's boxes.

Edit: 10:19 PM Pacific: Added more information.

Edit: 7:03 AM Pacific: Added more info on the box contents.

Edit: 9:23 AM Pacific: Added Harvey Prince Yogini info.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 29, 2011)

posting for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 30, 2011)

posting for later. can't wait to see what they give this year. i know last year the boxes were really cute with snowflake confetti.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 30, 2011)

Im excited for Decembers box.  Hopefully its good because I ordered a second subscription just for December, lol.  I never hate my boxes so even if its not as great as I am hoping, I'll still be happy with my two boxes.  I filled out completely different profiles for both of them so we shall see!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like keeping track of what you guys get for boxes- what does posting for later mean?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2011)

Updated my main post. List is VERY incomplete and products listed may change.


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 30, 2011)

awesome! I just signed up a couple of days ago, so I hope I'll get a December box!

Do newbies get the regular box, or a different "welcome" type box? Doesn't really matter I guess, I'll still be excited. LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2011)

You get a normal box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No special first boxes.


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't actually received my first box yet so maybe I'm wrong, but from looking at what's been in past boxes it seems like a lot of the brands get repeated a lot.  AHAVA and Jouer, for example.  Are you guys who've had birchbox for a while finding that this is true?  Just wondering because I know sometimes an entire brand of products doesn't agree with me for whatever reason, and it would suck to get stuck with 3 AHAVA samples if their products don't work for you!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2011)

When you review you can make the comment you don't want to try samples from a particular company again.


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get a normal box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No special first boxes.



Sweet! Thanks for the info!


----------



## daisy351 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update Zadi.  I believe they also have some new items on the NEW page.  hope this month is a good one!  I was happy last month minus the coasters.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 30, 2011)

You receive a daily MakeUpTalk email that tells you when someone has been replying to a post you replied to. It's really helpful. 
 



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like keeping track of what you guys get for boxes- what does posting for later mean?


----------



## lilyelement (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been with Birchbox since June 2011. I have never gotten an AHAVA product from BirchBox. I have gotten 1 Jouer product in September's box. I guess it is how I filled out my profile?
 



> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't actually received my first box yet so maybe I'm wrong, but from looking at what's been in past boxes it seems like a lot of the brands get repeated a lot.  AHAVA and Jouer, for example.  Are you guys who've had birchbox for a while finding that this is true?  Just wondering because I know sometimes an entire brand of products doesn't agree with me for whatever reason, and it would suck to get stuck with 3 AHAVA samples if their products don't work for you!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

I HATE the Ahava and have gotten two products. Remarkably I didn't get the salts that I really wanted. Some of the boxes look like they are going to have the Benefit erase paste.  Excited to try that if I get it!!



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with Birchbox since June 2011. I have never gotten an AHAVA product from BirchBox. I have gotten 1 Jouer product in September's box. I guess it is how I filled out my profile?


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never tried that--I wonder if they'd actually pay attention?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you review you can make the comment you don't want to try samples from a particular company again.



I loved the jouer moisturizing lip gloss--I actually bought the full-sized one with my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was supposed to come with another jouer sample for being late..


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a question, has anyone else gotten samples with full-size orders. I got like 4 with my first purchase and then haven't gotten anymore. Was this a fluke? It was the only timely order from them that was full-size.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried that--I wonder if they'd actually pay attention?
> 
> ...


----------



## eliza7 (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you gotten any repeats of different products from the same brand?  
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with Birchbox since June 2011. I have never gotten an AHAVA product from BirchBox. I have gotten 1 Jouer product in September's box. I guess it is how I filled out my profile?


----------



## lilyelement (Nov 30, 2011)

I have only received one brand repeat, Laura Geller in my June and October box. Luckily I liked both they sent so I was happy to get it. See below for the boxes I have received.

June:

Archipelago - Pomegranate Soap

Kate Spade - Twirl

Laura Geller - Baked Blush N' Brighten

Sircuit Cosmeceuticals - Molecular Mist

Deborah Lippmann - Stripper To Go Nail Lacquer Removers

July:

Korres ~ Shower Gel (Japanese Rose)

Philosophy ~ Facial Cleanser (Purity)

Pur Minerals ~ 4-in-1 Pressed Mineral Makeup (Light)

Redken ~ Shine Flash 02

Kind ~ Fruit &amp; Nut bar (Almond &amp; Apricot)

August:

blinc | Eyeliner

Carol's Daughter | Monoi Repairing Hair Mask

Pangea Organics | Cleanser for Combination to Oily Skin

Wei | Tibetan Chyrsanthemum Correcting Eye Treatment Pads

Twistband | Hair Tie

September:

Truth Art Beauty | Face Nourish - Birchbox Blend

Jouer | Lip Enhancer

Jurlique | Moisturizing Hand Sanitizer

Incoco | Nail Polish Applique

Birchbox Friendship Bracelet

October:

Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment

Anastasia Beverly Hills HydraFull Gloss

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

The Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo

Laura Geller Spackle Tinted Under Makeup Primer ~ Bronze

November:

LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Acai Sugar Polish
Klorane Soothing Eye Makeup Remover with Cornflower Water
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection - Noel
Chuao Chocolate Bars
BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet


> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you gotten any repeats of different products from the same brand?


----------



## lilyelement (Nov 30, 2011)

I have only placed an order once (I think I ordered in October), but I did not get any samples with my full size order.
 



> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question, has anyone else gotten samples with full-size orders. I got like 4 with my first purchase and then haven't gotten anymore. Was this a fluke? It was the only timely order from them that was full-size.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you gotten any repeats of different products from the same brand?


 Getting different products from a single brand is possible, because not liking one item they make doesn't necessarily mean you'd hate everything they offer. (as is liking one item won't guarantee that you'll like everything they make either)

However, they try to not give you a repeat of the exact same item.  If you get a repeat product, you can contact their customer service, and they'll take care of you.  Their customer service has been pretty good from what we've seen on the forums.


----------



## molliechen (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi!

We're so happy that you're excited about your December Birchboxes! They'll start shipping soon. We've given our usual box a holiday makeover so expect something extra festive in your mailbox. There's also something very special inside: a custom lip gloss that you won't find anywhere else. We worked with Jouer to create Birchbox Pink, a gorgeous semi-sheer shade that looks great on everyone. We love it and we think you will too. 

Can't wait to hear what you guys think of your December samples!

xoxo

Mollie (Birchbox Director of Content and resident Cookie Monster)


----------



## heyitsrilee (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, a festive box is pretty exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For anyone who has been around since last December, does Birchbox go a little "all out" for their December boxes? I'm hoping maybe since they are the holiday boxes, they will be generous with some of the brands, products and sample sizes that they include in their boxes as a nice little holiday treat!
 



> Originally Posted by *molliechen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "We've given our usual box a holiday makeover so expect something extra festive in your mailbox."


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 1, 2011)

Before I signed up for BB I scoured YouTube to find videos on the company and their boxes. Last year there was nothing 'extra' special about the boxes except there was some snowlfake confetti in them. Regardless, their box presentations are always nice. BTW, pretty cool that we have someone from BB actually posting in the forums! Maybe they can tell us a little about it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, a festive box is pretty exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For anyone who has been around since last December, does Birchbox go a little "all out" for their December boxes? I'm hoping maybe since they are the holiday boxes, they will be generous with some of the brands, products and sample sizes that they include in their boxes as a nice little holiday treat!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 1, 2011)

Did you place this order in July? They were running a special promo then â€” 3-4 sample packets with full-sized orders.
 



> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question, has anyone else gotten samples with full-size orders. I got like 4 with my first purchase and then haven't gotten anymore. Was this a fluke? It was the only timely order from them that was full-size.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 1, 2011)

_I probably did, because it was sometime this summer. I didn't realize it was a promo and was disappointed I haven't gotten any since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They were great samples though, I ended up buying 2 of them. _


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 1, 2011)

I did the same thing! I've never, ever been disappointed in any of my boxes â€” I only wish I could try MORE things! If I get duplicates, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im excited for Decembers box.  Hopefully its good because I ordered a second subscription just for December, lol.  I never hate my boxes so even if its not as great as I am hoping, I'll still be happy with my two boxes.  I filled out completely different profiles for both of them so we shall see!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *molliechen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mollie for the update! Paulina back from vacation yet?


----------



## molliechen (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi! Yep, Paulina is back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're gearing up for the holidays!

xoxo

Mollie


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad her trip was a safe one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I can't WAIT to see what you guys have in store for December!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 1, 2011)

i got charged today (still pending!) hope i get my BB just as quick as last month!!

god, these next 2 weeks will seem like christmas already! i'm expecting so many packages!!!


----------



## Keziah Ruiz (Dec 1, 2011)

Last month it took forever to get my box, hoping the shipping will be a little faster, although it makes the time inbetween boxes seem shorter lol.

Cant wait to see whats in store for this month.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 1, 2011)

I got charged today too! My BB arrived on the 9th last month so I hope it's the same pattern this month because I'm going out of town for Christmas and won't be back for a month. So if I don't get my BB, GGG, and MyGlam bag before the 16th then I'll have to wait til January, but hey I'll have double boxes of everything. Actually I've got a question for anyone that lives in apartments with the small metal mail boxes. What will happen when they can't fit in my box? Will they put a slip for my to pick up the packages at the post office? I've only lived in these apts a few month and have never lived in them before.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 1, 2011)

BB fits in the mailbox. GGG didn't and they put it on my front door step. Usually packages are left at my door or taken to the apartment office just depends on the mailman. I have only gotten a card when my box was full.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today too! My BB arrived on the 9th last month so I hope it's the same pattern this month because I'm going out of town for Christmas and won't be back for a month. So if I don't get my BB, GGG, and MyGlam bag before the 16th then I'll have to wait til January, but hey I'll have double boxes of everything. Actually I've got a question for anyone that lives in apartments with the small metal mail boxes. What will happen when they can't fit in my box? Will they put a slip for my to pick up the packages at the post office? I've only lived in these apts a few month and have never lived in them before.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today too! My BB arrived on the 9th last month so I hope it's the same pattern this month because I'm going out of town for Christmas and won't be back for a month. So if I don't get my BB, GGG, and MyGlam bag before the 16th then I'll have to wait til January, but hey I'll have double boxes of everything. Actually I've got a question for anyone that lives in apartments with the small metal mail boxes. What will happen when they can't fit in my box? Will they put a slip for my to pick up the packages at the post office? I've only lived in these apts a few month and have never lived in them before.


My suggestion is you're going on vacation for a month then to put a hold on your mail.

USPS Hold Mail Service: Hold Mail Service 
Going away for a while? Request Hold Mail for the time you're gone, and we'll keep your mail safely at the local Post Officeâ„¢ until you return. Schedule the service up to 30 days in advance, or by 2AM CST (Mon-Sat) on the start date. Each address can have one Hold Mail scheduled at a time. All mail will be held, rather than an individual's mail.  
 
We can hold your mail for any timeframe between 3 and 30 consecutive days. On the end date, we'll deliver your held mail.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 1, 2011)

I got a bunch of nice little samples with my first full size order, but none with my 2nd. So I think it's the norm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question, has anyone else gotten samples with full-size orders. I got like 4 with my first purchase and then haven't gotten anymore. Was this a fluke? It was the only timely order from them that was full-size.


----------



## antonella (Dec 1, 2011)

omg mollie I'm so exited to try out the lip gloss! it sounds so pretty




!!!!


----------



## antonella (Dec 1, 2011)

hopefully this  box i dont sneak n find wat products are gona be in the boxes like i always do lol i want this one to be a total surprise


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 1, 2011)

This has happened a few times to me with different packages.  If they cant fit it, we have larger mail boxes that they will put it in, and then leave the key for that mail box in your little box.  If all those big ones are full, they leave a pink slip and I have to go to the post office to pick my item up.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today too! My BB arrived on the 9th last month so I hope it's the same pattern this month because I'm going out of town for Christmas and won't be back for a month. So if I don't get my BB, GGG, and MyGlam bag before the 16th then I'll have to wait til January, but hey I'll have double boxes of everything. Actually I've got a question for anyone that lives in apartments with the small metal mail boxes. What will happen when they can't fit in my box? Will they put a slip for my to pick up the packages at the post office? I've only lived in these apts a few month and have never lived in them before.


----------



## antonella (Dec 1, 2011)

wait with ure first full size order u got samples like how they do it in sephora samples?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah pretty much, like packets of stuff.



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait with ure first full size order u got samples like how they do it in sephora samples?


----------



## antonella (Dec 1, 2011)

omg aww i never purchase anything so if i do will i get samples?


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 1, 2011)

For a limited time over the summer they were offering small samples with full-sized orders, but that was a special offer. Regular orders do not normally come with samples.



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg aww i never purchase anything so if i do will i get samples?


----------



## hollyeva (Dec 1, 2011)

So excited for this months box!! Hoping I don't get the incoco nail strips :/ I still haven't used them from my previous box. I just change my polish too often to use nail strips, I feel like I am wasting them! 

As for repeat brands, I've gotten 3 different products from Pangea but it kind of completed the skin care collection so I didn't mind. Cleanser, Scrub, &amp; Moisturizer.

I've only received the small jouer lip conditioner and no ahava products yet for me.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 2, 2011)

I've ordered about 5-6 full-size orders and have never gotten any samples. Lucky you!



> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question, has anyone else gotten samples with full-size orders. I got like 4 with my first purchase and then haven't gotten anymore. Was this a fluke? It was the only timely order from them that was full-size.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Zadidoll, I went ahead and put my mail hold. I didn't even know you could do that so thanks again.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 2, 2011)

Saving for later! Can't wait to see what's in them this month.

My box in Nov. came a few days later than normal, which is very unusual.

As for dup products, I believe i've received 2 Ahava products and 2 Jouer products, but i've liked all of them and they were all different.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm guessing box #3 is the first one they will mail out since they have the description all written up.  I hope I dont' get that one, because I don't want more tiger print nail appliques!


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a yearly subscription so I wont get charged. I'm excited for my Birchbox!!! I also bought a gift subscription for my sister for Christmas. She'll get her first Birchbox this month. I hope she likes it!!! It was a bit tricky trying to have her fill out her beauty profile without her finding out what I was getting her!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a suspicious feeling that these three boxes might contain items in December's boxes. This image was on the main page. Just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to have some NARS products...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 2, 2011)

Idk, that picture has been up for a while and it looks like everything in those boxes have been sent out before.  Not 100% sure on that but they all look familiar... I checked out every box that had been released before I ordered my subscription, lol
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a suspicious feeling that these three boxes might contain items in December's boxes. This image was on the main page. Just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 3, 2011)

It would be awesome to get a Nars item.  I have yet to try the brand.


----------



## kbk11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh boy! Can't wait to try the special lipgloss. I hope I get nail strips! I wasn't a subscriber yet last time they sent them!


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 3, 2011)

The lip gloss and lotion both sound good to me, but I hope they don't plan to send nail strips to women who are 30+ and put their style as "classic" lol!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 3, 2011)

Depends on how nice your apartment complex is, and how honest your neighbors are. In the apt I lived in last year, we had those tiny metal boxes. Any package that didn't fit inside the actual box was just left there. Especially if you're going to be gone for weeks, I imagine someone might take them, so I would do as Zadidoll suggested and put your mail on hold. Either that, or get a friend/resident manager (if you know them well enough) to hold on to any packages for you.

Is this your first time getting those boxes? Do you usually see large packages floating around by the mailboxes?
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today too! My BB arrived on the 9th last month so I hope it's the same pattern this month because I'm going out of town for Christmas and won't be back for a month. So if I don't get my BB, GGG, and MyGlam bag before the 16th then I'll have to wait til January, but hey I'll have double boxes of everything. Actually I've got a question for anyone that lives in apartments with the small metal mail boxes. What will happen when they can't fit in my box? Will they put a slip for my to pick up the packages at the post office? I've only lived in these apts a few month and have never lived in them before.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 3, 2011)

When I received my GGG it was too big to fit in my box and they do have bigger boxes to put your packages in but lately those have been filling up plus I'm going to be gone a whole month and I'm expecting A LOT of packages to come in around that time so I wasn't sure how long they would keep the packages there before bringing them back to the post office. I just took Zadi's advice and put my mail on hold. 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Depends on how nice your apartment complex is, and how honest your neighbors are. In the apt I lived in last year, we had those tiny metal boxes. Any package that didn't fit inside the actual box was just left there. Especially if you're going to be gone for weeks, I imagine someone might take them, so I would do as Zadidoll suggested and put your mail on hold. Either that, or get a friend/resident manager (if you know them well enough) to hold on to any packages for you.
> 
> Is this your first time getting those boxes? Do you usually see large packages floating around by the mailboxes?


----------



## Steffi (Dec 4, 2011)

Man I'd so love to see something from NARS in my box. I've never tried their stuff.  I wouldn't mind the Kiehl's either.


----------



## antonella (Dec 4, 2011)

omg im so exited for this months birchbox it seems like its goin to be a good box. I think they migth add in the kerastase ultime elixer because not a lot of people got it last month for the november birchbox,n in the quote it said a luxe hair elixer n kerastase is deffinitley a luxe brand.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is the hair elixer listed for this month's box:  Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment


----------



## Annelle (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took Zadi's advice and put my mail on hold.


 You might want to keep in mind that asking USPS to keep your mail on hold won't affect packages sent through other companies, like Fed Ex, UPS, etc.  So if you've got a lot of packages on the way, it might honestly be helpful to find somebody who can check your doorstep for you (and keep an eye on tracking numbers so you can tell them when it was delivered)  You might also be able to arrange with those separate companies to do a "pick up from warehouse location" instead of delivery to door. I know I've picked up UPS packages at a UPS station before, because I knew the package would require a signature, but they'd only be able to deliver it when I was at work, so I arranged to have them leave it at the shipping warehouse so I could pick it up from them instead.


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 4, 2011)

saving for later! Yay I can't wait for this month's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 4, 2011)

I was excited for Novembers box , and now even more exited about Decembers, I loved the nail strips from sept.. I got tons of compliment with my last ones and the extra lipgloss goodies makes me think about all the dressed up evens that are coming up &gt;.&lt;


----------



## antonella (Dec 4, 2011)

cool thx


----------



## Christine914 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't believe it is December already!! As usual, I will impatiently wait for it to arrive. I will also try not to peak like I did last month.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 5, 2011)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/13782309266/sneak-peek-december-birchbox-exclusive-sample

Sneak peak of the exclusive item that will come in everyones Birchbox this month

If you dont want to peak, dont click the link =P


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

lol Not that much of a sneak peek since that was in there note which was found on a few of their product pages.

Swap your everyday neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I just saw that link posted on their twitter today, so thought I would share.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 5, 2011)

I was very curious about the size though! Looks like a really nice sized sample â€” maybe even full-sized? Can't wait til they start posting new products for December!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol Not that much of a sneak peek since that was in there note which was found on a few of their product pages.


----------



## molliechen (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi! 

That picture is actually of the full-size product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sample is equally awesome, just smaller! Can't wait to hear what y'all think!

xo

Mollie


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 5, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh! Silly me. I should have read the post more throughly! Just too excited I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *molliechen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

You know if you look closely it looks like it goes from a full size to a sample size. The way they angled the images makes it looks like they're all same size but look closely and you notice the glosses are not lined up properly.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 5, 2011)

I hope they start shipping this week considering the 10th is a Saturday. I think we may all get our boxes a little later this month especially during this holiday season.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 5, 2011)

I think for once, I'll control the urge to find out what's in my box and just open it on christmas eve or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm going to set my Mom up for a three month subscription for her birthday in January. Does anyone know if I get points for signing her up? Would it make more sense (points wise) to set it up as a referral?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

If you use your referral link to sign up her account you should get the pts.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Dec 5, 2011)

I got to know of Birchbox and GoGoGirlfriends through MakeupTalk forums and I'm really excited because it seems like there is a similar thing in Singapore called the BellaBox. I subscribed today and will only get the January one, since it's already December and may be too late to get this month's box. If it's good, I'll probably get a full year's subscription. I think beauty bloggers, like many of us here, need this stuff! Plus, it's really cool and feels like we're receiving presents in the mail every month!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on Bella Box Singapore. I knew of the Australia one but not of the Singapore one.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 6, 2011)

i cant wait to get my box!! 




i was charged on the 1st and my last 2 came on the 10th..  i dont want to know what im getting ....im not even looking at the boxes until mine comes..  woooohoooo!


----------



## monica75052 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the referral Dena!  I can't wait to get my box.  It will be in just on time for my birthday!  woohoo!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 6, 2011)

did anyone get their shipping confirmation yet? i didn't! booooo


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 6, 2011)

hey babydoll!!  glad to see you on here! im going to 'follow' you.. WELCOME MONICA!!!!








> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the referral Dena!  I can't wait to get my box.  It will be in just on time for my birthday!  woohoo!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 6, 2011)

do you read marie claire magazine???
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey babydoll!!  glad to see you on here! im going to 'follow' you.. WELCOME MONICA!!!!








> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the referral Dena!  I can't wait to get my box.  It will be in just on time for my birthday!  woohoo!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 6, 2011)

whats gogogirlfriends??
 



> Originally Posted by *Laced Ivory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got to know of Birchbox and GoGoGirlfriends through MakeupTalk forums and I'm really excited because it seems like there is a similar thing in Singapore called the BellaBox. I subscribed today and will only get the January one, since it's already December and may be too late to get this month's box. If it's good, I'll probably get a full year's subscription. I think beauty bloggers, like many of us here, need this stuff! Plus, it's really cool and feels like we're receiving presents in the mail every month!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

Another subscription service in the US. I highly recommend avoiding that one.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121649/november-gogogirlfriend-box


----------



## emielli (Dec 6, 2011)

I almost wasn't going to get December's BB (with all my holiday spending, I was going to try to save a few bucks here and there) but after seeing that sneak peak item, I couldn't resist having that in my collection. I'm looking forward to getting mine. I can't wait for my shipping confirmation...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 6, 2011)

You get the amount of points depending on how many months you buy, 3 months (30pnts), 6 months (60 pnts), etc. So you'd get 20 more points setting it up as a referral. Just make sure you cancel after 3 months because gifts automatically stop but the referrals don't.
 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to set my Mom up for a three month subscription for her birthday in January. Does anyone know if I get points for signing her up? Would it make more sense (points wise) to set it up as a referral?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for the info! My mom's going to love it!


----------



## emielli (Dec 6, 2011)

Good to know. I'm planning on getting my BFF a subscription for her birthday in Feb!
 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get the amount of points depending on how many months you buy, 3 months (30pnts), 6 months (60 pnts), etc. So you'd get 20 more points setting it up as a referral. Just make sure you cancel after 3 months because gifts automatically stop but the referrals don't.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone received any notice if their box has been shipped?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 6, 2011)

why do you say that?  gimme the scoop please



 ....

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another subscription service in the US. I highly recommend avoiding that one.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121649/november-gogogirlfriend-box


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dena, if you read the comments on the link that she put in her post, that will explain it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why do you say that?  gimme the scoop please
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting my shipment email! =)

I also emailed BB a few days ago about making sure my address was updated in time but I havent heard a reply =(


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anxiously awaiting my shipment email! =)
> 
> I also emailed BB a few days ago about making sure my address was updated in time but I havent heard a reply =(



I've been obsessively checking my email for shipment confirmation lol 

I think someone said earlier that they hoped they'd send it a little earlier due to slow mail times in Dec &amp; I was really hoping for the same thing so I probably started the email craziness days and days earlier than was really necessary hahaha


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 7, 2011)

oooopsss.. i didnt even notice the link..  thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dena, if you read the comments on the link that she put in her post, that will explain it.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 7, 2011)

i just watched these 2 (gogogirlfriend) you tube video.. oct &amp; nov.... and aside from a few shade differences, the boxes look the same.. YIKES! i would no be happy to get some thing 2 months in a row.. ty for the gogogirlfriend warning....*also their site isnt too inviting or informative either......(boooooooooooooooooooo)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuR4c-6OaEM               (nov box)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8eCtzsFLJU                (oct box)



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another subscription service in the US. I highly recommend avoiding that one.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121649/november-gogogirlfriend-box


----------



## Steffi (Dec 7, 2011)

It's really dependant on when they sign up.  You don't get the same box two months in a row.  Both of those are technically October's box.

My November box didn't have but like five or six things in it, most of which I've not used.

I WILL warn you though, they say you'll get a shipping confirmation email about two weeks after payment.  Hahahahahaha.  Not quite.  I'm nearing a month since my last payment and STILL nothing.   They also have a wait list.  The other thread'll show the people complaining.

On their facebook page they deleted "negative" comments about people not receiving shipping notices I believe, but mine's still up there(well, the one that says I'm still waiting for my NORMAL box).



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just watched these 2 (gogogirlfriend) you tube video.. oct &amp; nov.... and aside from a few shade differences, the boxes look the same.. YIKES! i would no be happy to get some thing 2 months in a row.. ty for the gogogirlfriend warning....*also their site isnt too inviting or informative either......(boooooooooooooooooooo)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

Whenever I have a customer service question, I give them a call and have always reached someone and gotten an answer right away. Here's their phone #: 877-487-7272 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anxiously awaiting my shipment email! =)
> 
> I also emailed BB a few days ago about making sure my address was updated in time but I havent heard a reply =(


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm guessing they're trying to be a bit more strategic about their shipping and shipping confirmations. We're all so anxious to get our boxes that I think it confuses and frustrates a lot of people when some folks have received their confirmations and others have not â€” even if it's well before the 10th. I think this causes a big customer service kerfuffle and can make the wait time seem unnecessarily long. Last month I got my shipping confirmation on the 9th, but the tracking info showed it had actually gone out on the 6th. Personally, I really liked that because it felt like I was waiting a much shorter time. Anyway, this is all just my own deductive reasoning â€” based on very little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my sister a 3 month subscription for Christmas. I can't wait to see what she thinks!
 



> Originally Posted by *emielli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know. I'm planning on getting my BFF a subscription for her birthday in Feb!


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got my notification that it shipped


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got my shipment conf. too!


----------



## Lychae (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Lyndsay,

Your December Birchbox has shipped! This month, weâ€™re helping you gear up for party season with a collection of festive products, including a hot pink number you won't find anywhere else.

lets see if it gets here by the 20th!!!


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 7, 2011)

You should have your mail put on hold. Thats what I do when I'm away. Then on the date the you specify, your mail carrier can bring all the mail that was held or you can go pick it up at the post office. Its always a good idea to have your mail held when your away. You can request it on line.



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today too! My BB arrived on the 9th last month so I hope it's the same pattern this month because I'm going out of town for Christmas and won't be back for a month. So if I don't get my BB, GGG, and MyGlam bag before the 16th then I'll have to wait til January, but hey I'll have double boxes of everything. Actually I've got a question for anyone that lives in apartments with the small metal mail boxes. What will happen when they can't fit in my box? Will they put a slip for my to pick up the packages at the post office? I've only lived in these apts a few month and have never lived in them before.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got my ship notice too!  

Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box has shipped, and you're just days away from beauty discovery. Weâ€™ve put together a collection of awesome goodies designed to help you revamp your routine.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my confirmation! Yeehaw!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 7, 2011)

My shipment email came!  For only one of my subs though, lol. =)


----------



## monica75052 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love that magazine!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 7, 2011)

i know right!  me too!  did you get your bb shipping email yet?  i didnt.. im guessing since i am one state away, i may be last of the group to be told...im guessing they ship those furthest first..  but who knows! 







> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that magazine!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my shipping and the links to the boxes seem to be up. They all look pretty good to me compared to last month. I guess it wasn't horrible, but even with the bracelet it just wasn't my thing and my least favorite box to date.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 7, 2011)

YAY mine shipped too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the monthly anticipation of birchbox!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 7, 2011)

jealous, no shipping notice yet for me!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 7, 2011)

No notice for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Dec 7, 2011)

I want mine to have shipped.  But im on the west coast.  i am thinking a few more days.  I am trying really hard not to look at the boxes this month.  I will break down I know it and look.  but right now I have not looked yet.  on a side note.  If you dont know what to do with your empty boxes that comes or products you dont like.  I have been giving them to friends or family.  Everyone has really thought it was a cute idea.  Some are also of thinking of joining BB.  So it is a win win for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine has been shipped via Streamlite. Oddly my daughter's box hasn't... least she hasn't received a notice yet.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 7, 2011)

I noticed at the bottom right-hand corner of the Birchbox website, it says they're donating all the profits from full-sized orders this month to Baby Buggy to help children in need.  How nice!  So if anyone has been wanting to make a purchase, maybe this is a good month to go for it.  It doesn't count as spending money if the money goes to charity right? 





http://www.birchbox.com/


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, I hope I get the benefit porefessional!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like everyone is getting 6 samples total! I know there has been some unrest about everyone not getting the same number of samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't gotten my e-mail yet. And I broke down and looked at the links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monica75052 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just received an email confirming my shipment!  This will be my first box.  I hope I get a box with the liquid eyeliner in it.  I love liquid eyeliner and have been wanting to try something new.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 7, 2011)

I said I wouldn't look but shame on me I did it anyways! I have my hopes high for either box 8 or box 11 bc I have been DYING to try the Hyaluronic Face Glow by Terry for months now!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 7, 2011)

bummer, mine hasnt..   is there any other way to see if it shipped other than the email?  i received my last 2 emails early in month and got box the 10th.. {{{{sigh}}}}}
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has been shipped via Streamlite. Oddly my daughter's box hasn't... least she hasn't received a notice yet.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This will be my second month with BB, I have the month to month subscription.

Do I need to call in to say that I want that box for that month?

Or does BB send the boxes every month unless you call to cancel?

Thank you!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

They will send you a box every month unless you cancel. Also, just so you know, you can cancel online â€” you don't have to call. Hope this helps!
 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my second month with BB, I have the month to month subscription.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 7, 2011)

no notice for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> STUPID


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha! I don't even try to hold out â€” it's a losing battle. I'm crossing my fingers for #1. I really want the Nuxe and Oscar Blandi!
 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said I wouldn't look but shame on me I did it anyways! I have my hopes high for either box 8 or box 11 bc I have been DYING to try the Hyaluronic Face Glow by Terry for months now!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my second month with BB, I have the month to month subscription.
> 
> ...


The box contents are random. You get what you get. You can adjust your profile which is suppose to help them pick which box to send you. You get a monthly box so long as they're able to debit your credit/debit card for the $10 (typically the end of the month).


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 7, 2011)

*good for you! i cant wait til yo get it!!  ita ao exciting to open that first box..  *





 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email confirming my shipment!  This will be my first box.  I hope I get a box with the liquid eyeliner in it.  I love liquid eyeliner and have been wanting to try something new.


----------



## antonella (Dec 7, 2011)

what do you mean ramdoly like products they already used for other birchboxes? like no new ones?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

The contents are random to what they're promoting that month. I would suggest visiting some of the older Birchbox threads to get an idea of what I mean by random.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes they include things from past months, but there are usually at least a couple new things in each box. You shouldn't ever receive things you have already personally received though â€” if that ever happens, let BB know and they will send something new. I think you are more likely to get things they have already sampled if you are a new subscriber. It would be a shame to miss out on some things just cause you're new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what do you mean ramdoly like products they already used for other birchboxes? like no new ones?


----------



## antonella (Dec 7, 2011)

u didnt like the products?


----------



## antonella (Dec 7, 2011)

oh im not rly new i just got confused n thougth that they were sending us that i was like noo



 lol but thx.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you so much!

I was freaking thinking I wouldn't get a box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 7, 2011)

i wouldn't mind trying the e/l (if it's fullsized), the primer or even the dry shampoo. if BB sends me more ahava though i will complain (which i rarely do). the one thing they sent me from ahava 2(?) months ago broke me out horribly.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope I get my shipping notice tomorrow. Just sayin'.


----------



## Christine914 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got a shipping notice as well today. It says it's 0.4174 lbs which is less than last months box. Now I shall wait impatiently and try not to peak at which box I will be receiving.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine says 0.4427 lbs.  For my style I put classic.


----------



## antonella (Dec 7, 2011)

me 2 i cant wait til i get my box i already saw all the links but have no clue which one im gona get


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 7, 2011)

Got a shipping notice!!!..... for the jeans I ordered from American Eagle... Hope my BB ships soooooon!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like they are sampling the Ahava body lotion -- not a face product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wouldn't mind trying the e/l (if it's fullsized), the primer or even the dry shampoo. if BB sends me more ahava though i will complain (which i rarely do). the one thing they sent me from ahava 2(?) months ago broke me out horribly.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 8, 2011)

Box #13 is actually pink. How cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box13
 

^*Warning:* Don't click if you don't wanna spoil the surprise!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Added the box images to the first post. Info is still incomplete since BB hasn't completely updated all of the boxes and some of it is not up on the site yet.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 8, 2011)

im thinking maybe i am not.. STILL no email 

 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> I was freaking thinking I wouldn't get a box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnieXO (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooh, I am excited about the lip gloss! I am very into bright pinks and fuschias. From the pictures on the December box pages, it looks like it's going to be the same mini lipgloss tube sized sample as the previous Jouer lip gloss I got in one of my boxes. Was very unimpressed with that one because it barely had any color and I did not find it flattering at all.

I see the Incoco nail strips are another possibility. Would love to get another set of those, in a more wearable pattern (I got the sparkly blue animal print... I go pretty funky with my nails but that is a bit over the top even for me... will use it eventually but would love a more neutral set!)


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope my shipping notice comes today.  It's like waiting for Christmas.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

Ooooo!! Check it out!!





It came in this festive box:













I love everything about this box!!

Check out my FOTD!





This was only two coats to give me enough pink and gloss to look slightly above natural.

Love it!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm envious you got your box already!


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 8, 2011)

No worries Dena, I always receive my shipment email after everyone in this forum. BirchBox normally ships everything out by the 10th of every month.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im thinking maybe i am not.. STILL no email


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 8, 2011)

DreamWarrior that pink looks so nice on you!  I hope my box comes soon!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow!!  I cant believe you already got it!  Thats great.  I cannot wait for mine to show up, I've been refreshing my tracking constantly to see if there is any new movement, lol.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

I cheated. I live in Jersey. LOL!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh Gawd! I just noticed the jet lag bags are still under my eyes! LOL!  In person I look almost back to normal - the camera however, does not lie.

hehehe.



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check out my FOTD!
> ...


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 8, 2011)

Birchbox tricked me by sending an email this morning about using my points.  I saw that I had an email from birchbox and thought it was going to be my tracking info...still waiting impatiently for my box to be sent.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone know what the yogini thing is in several of the boxes?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay Dream, you make me want to move to Jersey just so I can get my BirchBox as fast as you LOL


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 8, 2011)

lol, I live in Florida, so at least I am on the east coast.  But the wait is torture!  Especially since I am leaving the address birchbox sends my box to on December 18th so go home for the winter holiday.  So I am hoping it gets to me before then!! =)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 8, 2011)

From the box description and googling it my guess is perfume by  Harvey Prince.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know what the yogini thing is in several of the boxes?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the box description and googling it my guess is perfume by  Harvey Prince.


 Pretty good guess because that's correct.

http://www.harveyprince.com/products/details.php?id=hp51





(BTW - what the heck is a _grapfruit_? LOL)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 8, 2011)

I love Harvey Prince perfumes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yogini is the only one I haven't smelled yet.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha that's so funny that they put grapfruit.

I still have no email. Birchbox also tricked me today and sent me an email about Gifts for your friends.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pretty good guess because that's correct.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok so the Olie 004 turns out to be a hydrating oil.



> Huile Moderne 004
> 
> 30ml - $56.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 8, 2011)

still no tracking # pour moi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GAH!!! i wonder if they shipped it, and forgot to send me one. my first month i didn't get tracking either and it arrived on the 10th.

how big is the benefit primer sample?? is it the size of the spackle we got a few months ago?

i want my boooxxxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha. i also wouldn't mind if they send me the orifloudo again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was out of stock when i ordered from BB, and need a new bottle soon (still have about 1/4 of the sample left). i love this stuff sooo much! this might be the first product i truly fell in love with that BB sent me. well, that and i also liked the number 4 hair treatment, but that's more than what i paid for kerastase when i used it.. nope.


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 8, 2011)

not for me either... I am at the east coast, maybe they ship to west coasters first?


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 8, 2011)

curiousity kills a cat! lol!

..but still I couldn't resist to sneak a peek






box 1 &amp; 2 both look great too me, and then I closed that page!

I really don't want to spoil the unboxing surprise!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 8, 2011)

No shipment notice for me yet either.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the formatting for the spoiler link in the first post screwed up for anyone else? I can only see the photos but none of the text or links to go with.... (it's cut off on the right side of the window.)


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 8, 2011)

Works fine for me! Maybe it just looks strange cause it's so skinny?
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the formatting for the spoiler link in the first post screwed up for anyone else? I can only see the photos but none of the text or links to go with.... (it's cut off on the right side of the window.)


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the same problem. I can't see any of the text. I scroll and see the pictures for each box and that's it.




 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the formatting for the spoiler link in the first post screwed up for anyone else? I can only see the photos but none of the text or links to go with.... (it's cut off on the right side of the window.)


----------



## Steffi (Dec 8, 2011)

Still no shipping notice here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Odd. What browser are you using?


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 8, 2011)

Firefox 8.0
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd. What browser are you using?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Very odd since I use FF 8 as well. Let's try the basics. Open FF and clear out all cookies for MakeupTalk.com. Log out of account. Close browser. Restart browser, log back in and see if that fixes the problem. If it does not then I have no idea what it could be other than try rebooting the computer.


----------



## Shidonna Lofton (Dec 8, 2011)

*Hello BB ladies,*

*this will be my second box. I'm still working through the coasters. How how can you check what you will get? I saw something about "links". Where can I see these. *


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 8, 2011)

Me neither, let's hope they saved the best boxes for last!
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 8, 2011)

I live in the midwest and I don't have a tracking number email yet.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 8, 2011)

good luck everyone..


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 8, 2011)

Dena, quite a few people still have not gotten their boxes or shipment notifications. I have not gotten my shipment notification yet. They ship by the 10th of every month, so no worries, this is not abnormal. Hope that helps!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am VERY mad.. i didnt even get a shipping notice!  i am cancelling.. this is total bull..


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very odd since I use FF 8 as well. Let's try the basics. Open FF and clear out all cookies for MakeupTalk.com. Log out of account. Close browser. Restart browser, log back in and see if that fixes the problem. If it does not then I have no idea what it could be other than try rebooting the computer.


 I tried all of those steps and it still didn't work. I'm wondering if it is a difference in screen resolution or something like that. I can see the spoiler box fully if I quote it, so I am not too worried. Thanks for trying to help, you are awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Shidonna Lofton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hello BB ladies,*
> 
> *this will be my second box. I'm still working through the coasters. How how can you check what you will get? I saw something about "links". Where can I see these. *


You can peek at all of the possible boxes this month at the very first post in this thread. Click the spoiler button on the first post.

I don't think we officially know what we receive until we either get the box or BirchBox updates their "Box" page with what we will be receiving.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 8, 2011)

Why on earth are you upset? Birchboxes don't all ship on the same day, but they all ship BY the 10th of each month, as stated very clearly many places on their website. Just because other people have gotten their shipping notices doesn't mean you won't get yours by the 10th. I know it's hard to be patient, but I really don't think this is a good reason to cancel.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am VERY mad.. i didnt even get a shipping notice!  i am cancelling.. this is total bull..


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Shipping is done in waves like other companies. There are 16 or 17 variations with over 40,000 members to send those variations. My daughter also has a Birchbox subscription and she hasn't received her shipping notice either. Mine is still sitting in NJ.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I am new to this whole beauty sampling/blog/vlog thing but it is very addicting!!  I started with the QVC version of Test Tube (@the time I had no idea there were 2 different versions) and then it has grown since then for me.

I have to say that as far as customer service goes GoGo Girlfriend is as good as it gets! These ladies are awesome. They have had their problems, orders exceeded their ability to keep up and then the holidays last month didnt help either but I got my shipping notice for my november box(my first and I ordered  it like on the 9th of nov) on tuesday, and a shipping notice for part of a order I placed from their site yesterday, and both boxes were @ my door today!!

My partial order that I placed had 5 extras in the box, amazing! I emailed them about a concern and had a response in less than 30 minutes.

They have put a hold on new memberships so they can catch up, but I am telling you, they rock!!

Meanwhile..... no email from Birchbox! i can only hope it comes quicker than last months did and that the contents are better, was not happy with novembers, also my first.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 9, 2011)

GGG for me isn't as good as Birchbox. I don't think I'll be trying that at all.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am new to this whole beauty sampling/blog/vlog thing but it is very addicting!!  I started with the QVC version of Test Tube (@the time I had no idea there were 2 different versions) and then it has grown since then for me.
> 
> ...


Too bad they were terrible to several members here on MUT. They get a big thumbs down from many of us.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm using IE9...

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd. What browser are you using?


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 9, 2011)

Just got my shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am in CT.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 9, 2011)

I by far like Birchbox's better. I don't have to bug them repeatedly to find out why my stuff isn't shipping every month.

From what you said GoGoGirlfriend was still late shipping your box by 2 week. That gives really bad impressions on most people since that is their first box.



> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am new to this whole beauty sampling/blog/vlog thing but it is very addicting!!  I started with the QVC version of Test Tube (@the time I had no idea there were 2 different versions) and then it has grown since then for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 9, 2011)

IE9 doesn't work for me either

try using Safari, if you have it.



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using IE9...
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 9, 2011)

For some reason I thought it was the 10th and was like "oh no, my second subscriptions box hasnt gone out yet, did I do something wrong when I signed up for a second one???"  Then I realized it was only the 9th... lol.  I hope they both come soon because if they come after the 18th I am going to have to wait until January to open them!!  (thats not complaining about shipping, just my excitement =) )


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 9, 2011)

I know several people have hade really negative experiences with GGG, that's why I felt like I nneded to give my experience , yeah I waited for a month for a box I should have gotten in 2 weeks, but they respond almost immediatly to email, and sent extra stuff to make up for it, and it was quality stuff.

Just Saying

Still no conformation from Birchbox


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 9, 2011)

I do admit that GGG has amazing response time to emails, but the fact that they ship out way later then they originally state, and explain it away by saying there was a holiday weekend is unacceptable.  You cannot charge me and then not ship what I was promised, or take over a month to ship it.
 



> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know several people have hade really negative experiences with GGG, that's why I felt like I nneded to give my experience , yeah I waited for a month for a box I should have gotten in 2 weeks, but they respond almost immediatly to email, and sent extra stuff to make up for it, and it was quality stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 9, 2011)

still nothing for me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm  in RI. if CT got their notices, maybe i'm next? do you think they rotate who gets their boxes shipped first?

because last month it was so fast, the month before was slow, the month before that was fast too. now it's slow.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 9, 2011)

I got my confirmation 2 days ago, but still no information. Haha, I'd almost rather get it tomorrow and actually have an  update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Dec 9, 2011)

Just got my shipping notice.  I am so excited.  I still have not looked at all.  Even on here when I saw someone got their box i scrolled down past that post and read other people.  This is getting really hard to do.  Never been one for surprises but I am really trying this month.  I agree with a lot of people on here.  Since I read they are having about 16 to 17 boxes and more people have signed up. I can see how they are doing the boxes in waves.  I just know I am getting lip gloss.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 9, 2011)

Everyone is getting the lip gloss. I still haven't received my email yet. My sister should be getting hers today because I told them I wanted them to ship it today. As far as I know she hasn't gotten her email yet either.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 9, 2011)

The NEW products page is up if anyone is interested!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new


----------



## horriblegb (Dec 9, 2011)

Man everyone here got really spoiled with how fast they sent out the boxes the last couple months!   Haha, no shipping notice here, so I don't expect it to be shipped until after the weekend.  So it should arrive just in time to cheer me up after finals!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 9, 2011)

Birchbox ALWAYS has their boxes shipped by the 10th without fail. I got my shipping notice this morning. A little later than usual(a couple of days), but no problem. It's coming.

On the other hand, I paid almost a MONTH ago for my GGG box(which will be my third and LAST), and STILL no shipping notice when they claim they ship about two weeks after.  Others with the same problem have gotten the runaround.  I had to email when I was expecting my first box and they simply said they were waiting for something and it'd ship the next day blah blah blah.

Also, the holiday excuse is bull to me.  Birchbox doesn't seem to have a problem with holidays.



> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am new to this whole beauty sampling/blog/vlog thing but it is very addicting!!  I started with the QVC version of Test Tube (@the time I had no idea there were 2 different versions) and then it has grown since then for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dailee (Dec 9, 2011)

hello! i received my birchbox today(i live in NJ) and got box 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for some reason they sent me two identical boxes... i thought maybe it was because in one of the boxes the oil had leaked a bit. my first impressions are that the oil doesn't smell very good, but the lipgloss, on my lips, gives me a "flushed from the cold" look. love it! can't wait to try everything else.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Dec 9, 2011)

I just got my box &amp; I have to say I HATE the box! I got box #2 aswell. I also got it twice.

The box has the following items:

Benefit cosmetics the POREfessional

Harvey Prince Yogini perfume

jouer birchbox lip gloss

olÃ¬e biologique oil

Extra:

prep showstoppers double sided tape

recharge eboost

The perfume smells disgusting &amp; so does the oil. The lip gloss is not pigmented. It gives a nice shine &amp; lips feel nicely moisturized.

I'll try the benefit product &amp; see if I like it.

This box is not nearly worth $10 &amp; I was never this disappointed in any of the boxes (I'm doing it since over a year).

Hope everyone else gets better boxes.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 9, 2011)

still no shipping notice...I guess tomorrow.  It's always shipped by like the 6th for me.  Anyway, I hope whatever box hasn't been sent yet is a good one.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 9, 2011)

Which beauty style or styles did you choose in your profile? I.E. Adventurous, Trendy, Classic, Low-maintenance, or a combination.
 



> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box &amp; I have to say I HATE the box! I got box #2 aswell. I also got it twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 9, 2011)

For anyone interested in trading Birchbox samples, there's an open thread here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread#post_1811384


----------



## Janine Voegt (Dec 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which beauty style or styles did you choose in your profile? I.E. Adventurous, Trendy, Classic, Low-maintenance, or a combination.





I have classic &amp; trendy.


----------



## emielli (Dec 9, 2011)

It's based on what box number you will get, I think I read that on their twitter page a few hours ago. I'm in NC and haven't gotten my shipping notice yet, but it should be before Sunday (I hope).



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still nothing for me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm  in RI. if CT got their notices, maybe i'm next? do you think they rotate who gets their boxes shipped first?
> 
> because last month it was so fast, the month before was slow, the month before that was fast too. now it's slow.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *emielli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's based on what box number you will get, I think I read that on their twitter page a few hours ago. I'm in NC and haven't gotten my shipping notice yet, but it should be before Sunday (I hope).



oh that would make sense... i'm gonna investigate that!


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 9, 2011)

How do you figure out which Birchbox number you usually get?

No shipping notice for me yet. Don't we usually receive them by now?

I'm also super confused on GoGoGirlfriend. I signed up for the every-single-month option about 30 days ago, and I have yet to receive either my intro box or my November or my December boxes. I had better be getting three ASAP...


----------



## Hershey (Dec 9, 2011)

I got my Birchbox today and I got the fourth box! 

It's only OK in my opinion, but I'm happy that it wasn't totally bad!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 9, 2011)

If you signed up 30 days ago for GGG, you SHOULD get the Nov and Dec box soon.  They are supposed to ship out 2 weeks after you first sign up.  The "intro" box is the same box as the month you signed up for, but with a few extras.  So you shouldnt expect 3 boxes, just 2.  But a lot of people are having issues with this company, I myself canceled just a few days ago because this is getting rediculous.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you figure out which Birchbox number you usually get?
> 
> ...


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 9, 2011)

My sister got her shipping notice. I haven't gotten mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Dec 9, 2011)

I got my shipping confirmation today!


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 10, 2011)

I got my box today. It was BB #2. I really like the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 10, 2011)

I really wish they wouldn't include perfume samples in the boxes.  I don't need anything more than the free spritzes you can get at any department store to know whether or not a perfume is for me.  Either you like it or you don't!   With other products like skin care, makeup, hair products, etc. it makes sense to pay for larger deluxe samples because you may need to try it for a few weeks to see if you like it or if you have a bad reaction.


----------



## janetgriselle (Dec 10, 2011)

Sometimes I don't even get a shipping notice until the day it's in my mailbox. I always figure Birchbox will replace it anyway.
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why on earth are you upset? Birchboxes don't all ship on the same day, but they all ship BY the 10th of each month, as stated very clearly many places on their website. Just because other people have gotten their shipping notices doesn't mean you won't get yours by the 10th. I know it's hard to be patient, but I really don't think this is a good reason to cancel.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 10, 2011)

Hm.  My box is .4385 pounds...anyone have that or close to that?lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

Not I. Mine is 0.4466 lbs.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 10, 2011)

No shipping notice as of now but it's only 8:34am so it could still happen today. IDK b/c I thought BB didn't work on the weekends though. Well if I don't get a notice today I will be a little mad because I'm so tired of these companies having a business model and not sticking with it!


----------



## Lychae (Dec 10, 2011)

*Weight:*0.4225 lbs. here


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 10, 2011)

Still no notice for me either.  I've never had to wait this long.  I really hope they're sending out the best box last!


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 10, 2011)

This might be a spoiler for some so please skip skip skip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In a few of the boxes there is that little vial, that is unlabeled in the links listed, should be a cologne. Under the pink box there is a different description that says "and a sneak sniff of the latest scent from Atelier Cologne". http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/atelier-cologne-ambre-nue-cologne-absolue-200ml


----------



## singer422 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just received this email from Birchbox. Did anyone else get this?

_Your Birchbox is about to ship! We're sorry that we are a tiny bit behind schedule â€” one of your samples is so new that it hasn't even hit shelves yet. Lesson learned: factor in a cushion for lab production delays. We'll be working overtime to make sure your box ships as soon as possible.

It's worth the wait, though â€” this month we're helping you gear up for party season with a collection of festive products, including a hot pink number you won't find anywhere else. And to help bide your time, we want you to know about a members-only holiday offer: *Take $20 off any full-size order of $75+*. Just enter code '*bblove*' at checkout*. It's our gift to you._


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe everyone has already thought to do this, but if you haven't received a shipping confirmation: check your junk mail folder and/or add [email protected] to your address book. These non-personal emails are notorious for being redirected or bounced by spam filters. Hope this helps! 
 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no notice for me either.  I've never had to wait this long.  I really hope they're sending out the best box last!








> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice as of now but it's only 8:34am so it could still happen today. IDK b/c I thought BB didn't work on the weekends though. Well if I don't get a notice today I will be a little mad because I'm so tired of these companies having a business model and not sticking with it!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally got my shipping notice a few minutes ago!


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the same email. I think that means we are getting the Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue.

They mentioned in their December video that it hasn't hit shelves yet and it is straight from the lab.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYfy2eSa04I
 



> Originally Posted by *singer422* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received this email from Birchbox. Did anyone else get this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine (box #2) was .4246 lbs. Hope that helps in sort of narrowing down...


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 10, 2011)

.4237 here


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 10, 2011)

Mines lightweight 0.3942 lbs.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got an email saying my second subscriptions box has shipped, but the tracking number is not working yet.  But thats normal so I will just have to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HollyF (Dec 10, 2011)

I got all e-mail notices, tracked the package, it was supposed to be here this morning.  Got home from a Christmas party, the mail was here - no Birchbox.  I decided to check the tracking again and it says it was DELIVERED!  I checked my front door and even the neighbor's mailboxes, nothing.  I called the post office, but couldn't get a real person.  On the tracking online there isn't anywhere to reply or comment to ask what to do now. 

I would almost think it was stolen, but I live on a quiet, dead end road.  Now what?  I am so sad, this is only my 2nd Birchbox (so I know the address is right) and I have been trying to be patient.  Anyone know what to do in this case?


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just got my box today! I got Box 5 (the shipping label actually says so, I never noticed that before).  Excited to try the Orofluido!

And nice, the little card w/the promo for $20 off of a $75 order of full size products! I have $40 in credit already, that would be awesome, might have to stuff my stocking w/some birchbox items!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wait until Monday.  That happened to my moms a couple months ago, said it was delivered, but was actually delivered until the next day.  I wouldnt worry yet.  USPS sometimes makes mistakes when scanning things
 



> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got all e-mail notices, tracked the package, it was supposed to be here this morning.  Got home from a Christmas party, the mail was here - no Birchbox.  I decided to check the tracking again and it says it was DELIVERED!  I checked my front door and even the neighbor's mailboxes, nothing.  I called the post office, but couldn't get a real person.  On the tracking online there isn't anywhere to reply or comment to ask what to do now.
> 
> I would almost think it was stolen, but I live on a quiet, dead end road.  Now what?  I am so sad, this is only my 2nd Birchbox (so I know the address is right) and I have been trying to be patient.  Anyone know what to do in this case?


----------



## lady41 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the same box! its ok but i already have a full size benefit pore professional and full size Orofluido. Bummer , I like the purfume though. Lipgloss i a little to pink but its ok.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 10, 2011)

That's happened to me sometimes. I'd say wait till Monday. If you still don't get it you should contact the post office (or go in case they don't have a real person manning the phones). If all else fails, I'd contact Birchbox and ask for a replacement. Hang tight!
 



> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got all e-mail notices, tracked the package, it was supposed to be here this morning.  Got home from a Christmas party, the mail was here - no Birchbox.  I decided to check the tracking again and it says it was DELIVERED!  I checked my front door and even the neighbor's mailboxes, nothing.  I called the post office, but couldn't get a real person.  On the tracking online there isn't anywhere to reply or comment to ask what to do now.
> 
> I would almost think it was stolen, but I live on a quiet, dead end road.  Now what?  I am so sad, this is only my 2nd Birchbox (so I know the address is right) and I have been trying to be patient.  Anyone know what to do in this case?


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 10, 2011)

I got my shipping notice this morning. I'm excited. I don't know what box I'm getting yet and hopefully I wont ruin the surprise by looking!

For anyone who is interested. I bought a 3 month subscription for my sister for Christmas and they sent me a notification for when her's shipped. And they also didn't mail it through UPS not Streamline. It's 0.60 lbs. I'm curious if she got something special since it's a gift subscription. Maybe explaining the company or how to get points maybe?


----------



## KrisAnna (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys!

Im new to Makeup Talk and Birchbox, December being my first box. I got a shipping notice Tuesday so hopefully the box comes sometime today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Any ideas of how long it takes to ship to the south?

Thanks and can't wait to talk makeup with you guys!

-K


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my shipping notice about two hours ago. Tried to check my tracking number but it isn't working yet. I'll just wait to check it again on Monday.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 10, 2011)

i got the same email -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think it means it won't ship until later in the month. and also, that promo is probably for everyone - not just for the people who have to wait longer.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice about two hours ago. Tried to check my tracking number but it isn't working yet. I'll just wait to check it again on Monday.


 Ditto for my daughter's box. Looks like they're putting the boxes together this weekend to actually ship out on Monday. Remember Streamlite doesn't work weekends. (Boo on Streamlite's part.)


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 10, 2011)

Where in the south?  I am in Florida and it has varied for me, from anytime between just 3 days after it shipped, to a week after it shipped.  This month is my 7th box.  
 



> Originally Posted by *KrisAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have any new subscribers received their box yet?  I think mine will probably get here Monday based on the tracking info.  I am a little worried that they're sending me the generic "welcome" box rather than one of the regular boxes, because my email ship message was a generic welcome message rather than the one mentioning festive products.  I'll be annoyed if that happens, because the message for the welcome box says something like  "welcome to birchbox, please fill out your beauty profile so we can send you a more customized box next time."  I did fill out my beauty profile when I signed up!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have any new subscribers received their box yet?  I think mine will probably get here Monday based on the tracking info.  I am a little worried that they're sending me the generic "welcome" box rather than one of the regular boxes, because my email ship message was a generic welcome message rather than the one mentioning festive products.  I'll be annoyed if that happens, because the message for the welcome box says something like  "welcome to birchbox, please fill out your beauty profile so we can send you a more customized box next time."  I did fill out my beauty profile when I signed up!


You probably got box 10.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2011/december11box10


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 10, 2011)

That's what I'm guessing... but i'll be annoyed if that happens, because notice how in the message for this box they ask us to "fill out your beauty profile so the next box can be tailored to your preferences"... so it sounds like a box that's more appropriate for someone who didn't fill out their beauty profile, or the first box of a gift subscription for someone whose needs are unknown.  Since I filled out my beauty profile in November, I wish they'd send me one of the regular December boxes.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got the porefessional not as big as the spackle....maybe half the size.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 10, 2011)

Zadi,

I got my shipping notice today and it shows as having been picked up by streamlite today in my tracking info...



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto for my daughter's box. Looks like they're putting the boxes together this weekend to actually ship out on Monday. Remember Streamlite doesn't work weekends. (Boo on Streamlite's part.)


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, mine also now shows that it was received from shipper at noon today.
 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi,
> 
> I got my shipping notice today and it shows as having been picked up by streamlite today in my tracking info...


----------



## Steffi (Dec 10, 2011)

Box has been accepted by USPS in Norfolk so I'll see mine Monday.


----------



## Shidonna Lofton (Dec 10, 2011)

I got my notice this morning. I'm in Los Angeles so I hope by Wednesday.


----------



## KrisAnna (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in New Orleans, but it actually came this morning an my post. So it took about 3-4 days. Not bad.

-K



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where in the south?  I am in Florida and it has varied for me, from anytime between just 3 days after it shipped, to a week after it shipped.  This month is my 7th box.


----------



## Chickeness (Dec 10, 2011)

How do they determine what box you get? This is only my second month.


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 10, 2011)

I feel a little let down from the November birchbox, but who knows! I felt let down when I first saw september's boxes online and ended up loving every product. I just expected the december box to have more oomph with it being the holiday and all. I'm really hoping for the oscar blandi dry shampoo I've been wanting to try it, if not Id love the incoco strips nothing else appeals to me too much this time..


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 10, 2011)

I signed up for a second account for December and I did not get #10 for the first box. My guess is that box is mainly for people who were given gift subscriptions but haven't filled out their profiles yet. There are probably a lot more gift subscriptions than usual this month and they probably want to make sure everyone gets something for the holidays even if an account isn't completely set up.



> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I'm guessing... but i'll be annoyed if that happens, because notice how in the message for this box they ask us to "fill out your beauty profile so the next box can be tailored to your preferences"... so it sounds like a box that's more appropriate for someone who didn't fill out their beauty profile, or the first box of a gift subscription for someone whose needs are unknown.  Since I filled out my beauty profile in November, I wish they'd send me one of the regular December boxes.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 10, 2011)

per my tracking info, usps accepted my package today.. so i am hoping maybe wednesday....  i broke down and looked at the boxes..  wish i wouldnt have   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I am hoping I get a regular December box.  What did your shipping notification email say for the new box?  Mine just had a generic "welcome to birchbox" message rather than the email about festive samples that I saw someone else said they got. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for a second account for December and I did not get #10 for the first box. My guess is that box is mainly for people who were given gift subscriptions but haven't filled out their profiles yet. There are probably a lot more gift subscriptions than usual this month and they probably want to make sure everyone gets something for the holidays even if an account isn't completely set up.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine weighs 0.4849 lbs.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 11, 2011)

I cheated and looked at the website.  According to them I'll be getting box 7. Not too bad.  I'm actually curious about the energy booster since my job requires a lot of early mornings(especially during the holidays).  And YAY I can try something from Benefit!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2011)

Crap. I had a feeling I was getting box 5 simply because it was among the first wave to go out. I already have a bottle of Orofluido Elixir. My daughter is getting box 1.


----------



## AmandaLIO (Dec 11, 2011)

I got box 4. I'm kind of disappointed, but who knows maybe I'll love it. I am usually allergic to Benefit's products :

Noticed on the first post that one of the items is left blank. The "mystery" item is below the spoiler tag in case someone doesn't want to see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

L'Oreal Professional Mythic Oil

  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/l-oreal-professionnel-mythic-oil


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 11, 2011)

Birchbox loaded what we are getting in our December Box on their "Box" page. Looks like I am getting box 14.


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey ladies! 

I referred two friends who signed up maybe 2 weeks ago. I know that it takes until "their boxes ship" to get your points. How long is it really? I haven't seen them on my account yet though I believe their boxes have shipped now..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm getting box #9.  In the picture they sent there are 7 items, but they only list 5 of them.  I wonder what I'm really getting...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #9.  In the picture they sent there are 7 items, but they only list 5 of them.  I wonder what I'm really getting...


 Box 9 contains:


L'Oreal Professionnel Mythic Oil
Befine Gentle Cleanser
EBOOST Orange Natural Energy Booster
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black
Benefit Porefessional
Harvey Prince Yogini
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink


----------



## HallenD (Dec 11, 2011)

box 13 actually gets the dry shampoo! i wanted to try that! sadly, i got box 1. it's not too bad. but i kinda wished i got the dry shampoo... &gt;&lt;


----------



## injectionenvy (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I remember reading somewhere that somebody got 20% off of a full size order for being on their 6th month of BB. Does anybody know about this?


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought box one did get dry shampoo. I wish my box had it, I was hoping I would get to try it.
 



> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box 13 actually gets the dry shampoo! i wanted to try that! sadly, i got box 1. it's not too bad. but i kinda wished i got the dry shampoo... &gt;&lt;


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm getting box 1 (it's already on my BB page) -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't they say they ship out the first numbers first? i'm really annoyed this month.

also, box 1 doesn't get the dry shampoo?


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Dec 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #9.  In the picture they sent there are 7 items, but they only list 5 of them.  I wonder what I'm really getting...


 I'm glad you mentioned that! I was bummed because I only looked at what they listed, but you reminded me to look at the picture of the whole box, which also had Befine Gentle Cleanser and Benefit POREfessional. Now I am much happier! Still wish I was getting the dry shampoo, though, lol.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes. So far I've gotten one for my 3, 6, and 9 month anniversary.
 



> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I remember reading somewhere that somebody got 20% off of a full size order for being on their 6th month of BB. Does anybody know about this?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 11, 2011)

on certain "anniversaries" they will email you a code for a certain percentage off.  
 



> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I remember reading somewhere that somebody got 20% off of a full size order for being on their 6th month of BB. Does anybody know about this?


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Dec 11, 2011)

im getting box 7.  I could not wait.  I had to look.  I really do suck at surprises lol.  I am sure I will like my box when it gets here.  Just not sure about the blink eyeliner.  Has anyone tried it and liked it?  I have the mascara and cant stand it.  it doesnt do anything for my lashes.


----------



## injectionenvy (Dec 11, 2011)

is it just for those with a year subscription? I am on my 6th month now (of the monthly subscription) I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope that the picture is accurate!
 



> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that! I was bummed because I only looked at what they listed, but you reminded me to look at the picture of the whole box, which also had Befine Gentle Cleanser and Benefit POREfessional. Now I am much happier! Still wish I was getting the dry shampoo, though, lol.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 11, 2011)

The energy booster product was just so-so.  I like the idea of it but by the end of the glass it got a really bad taste and I could barely swallow it! (It did dissolve all the way though).
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cheated and looked at the website.  According to them I'll be getting box 7. Not too bad.  I'm actually curious about the energy booster since my job requires a lot of early mornings(especially during the holidays).  And YAY I can try something from Benefit!


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm getting box 9! Which is the one I wanted. I just hope all the products are in the box that are on the picture. I really want to try the Benefit POREfessional. I wish I knew what box my sister was getting. It's not up on her account yet but I bet its because its a gift subscription or they want your first box to be a big surprise or maybe both.

I thought box 1 was supposed to get the dry shampoo? Are you sure you were sent box 1? You could always contact birchbox and ask. That's the one thing I did NOT want to get. My hair would not like it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 9! Which is the one I wanted. I just hope all the products are in the box that are on the picture. I really want to try the Benefit POREfessional. I wish I knew what box my sister was getting. It's not up on her account yet but I bet its because its a gift subscription or they want your first box to be a big surprise or maybe both.
> 
> I thought box 1 was supposed to get the dry shampoo? Are you sure you were sent box 1? You could always contact birchbox and ask. That's the one thing I did NOT want to get. My hair would not like it.


yeah, my box says it's #1 and i'm getting the dry shampoo. i'm not excited about the e-booster, i drink so much redbull during the week.. i doubt it would do anything. oh well!!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 11, 2011)

My tracking info is working today. It's been sitting in NJ since 2:30 this morning which is a surprise cuz I heard Streamlite doesn't work on weekends, especially a Sunday. Anyways it weighs 0.563 lbs so maybe I'll get the dry shampoo, but I don't wanna peek at my box. Kinda hope I don't get the dry shampoo because I bought some Tressemme hairspray and it had a free sample of dry shampoo with it. If it's in NJ then it should be here early next week, latest is Wednesday.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info is working today. It's been sitting in NJ since 2:30 this morning which is a surprise cuz I heard Streamlite doesn't work on weekends, especially a Sunday. Anyways it weighs 0.563 lbs so maybe I'll get the dry shampoo, but I don't wanna peek at my box. Kinda hope I don't get the dry shampoo because I bought some Tressemme hairspray and it had a free sample of dry shampoo with it. If it's in NJ then it should be here early next week, latest is Wednesday.



the tressemme dry shampoo suuuuuuucks! or at least for me it didn't do anything and i hated that stuff! i've tried the suave dry shampoo though, and that is pretty good. =) just sayin!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't like the tressemme dry shampoo either.  I felt like it made my hair look greasier...



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> the tressemme dry shampoo suuuuuuucks! or at least for me it didn't do anything and i hated that stuff! i've tried the suave dry shampoo though, and that is pretty good. =) just sayin!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 11, 2011)

*i got box 6.. the one box i DID NOT want..  boooooooooooooo..  i dont like anything in it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  total disappointment..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

December Box Hi there,
Scrooge who? As far as weâ€™re concerned, this is the most magical time of the year. We love twinkling window displays filled with presents, a calendar full of ice skating parties and holiday mixers, and plenty of hot cocoa topped with whipped cream. Accordingly, weâ€™ve filled this monthâ€™s box with products that will get you ready for frolicking and fancy fetes.

Swap your everyday [ more ]neutral lip color for an exclusive lip gloss created especially for Birchbox members â€” fuchsia, of course. Youâ€™ll also find Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a luxe dry oil that adds shimmer and silkiness to face, body, and hair, and a fruity scent designed to help you smell more youthful.

Online, youâ€™ll find everything you need to get through the festivities in style: try out celeb-inspired party looks, get tips on making your blowout last, and learn three different ways to wear red lips. Planning a ski vacation? Read our Insider Guide to Aspen, and get ready to be the prettiest bunny on the mountain.

Wishing you the happiest of holidays,
Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team

[ less ]





 
 
Featured Products from this Month's Box

6 Items
Sort By: RecommendedNamePrice



 
Benefit The POREfessional $29.00 


 
EBOOST Orange Natural Energy Booster $28.00 


 
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml $98.00 


 
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss  $20.00 



 
Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Shimmer 100 ml $56.00 


 
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black $9.99 
 Don't forget *Free Shipping* on all your box products until the end of the month!


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just checked my box link on birchbox and I'm getting box 5.  Happy about this because I thought I'd be getting the welcome box since I'm a new member, and I didn't really want that box. For my style I put classic.  I'm excited to try porefessional, the lip gloss, and eboost


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 11, 2011)

You should post in the birchbox trade thread.  You may be able to find someone who will trade with you for some things you do want. =)
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *i got box 6.. the one box i DID NOT want..  boooooooooooooo..  i dont like anything in it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  total disappointment..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm jealous!! I'm getting box 2, which is this one without the Befine. I don't get it, but oh well.



> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that! I was bummed because I only looked at what they listed, but you reminded me to look at the picture of the whole box, which also had Befine Gentle Cleanser and Benefit POREfessional. Now I am much happier! Still wish I was getting the dry shampoo, though, lol.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I do have the year subscription. So perhaps :/
 



> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it just for those with a year subscription? I am on my 6th month now (of the monthly subscription) I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 12, 2011)

I was initially disappointed when I saw I wasn't getting either the Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo or the Incoco strips but I was really interested in the OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne oil. Has anyone use it before or anything similar?? or the porefessional cream by benefit??


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I just got the Olie oil so I can't say it with too much confidence, but so far so good! I've been using it instead of my regular moisturizer (Caudalie Quenching Creme) for the past few days and I think I like it a little better... It leaves my face softer and smoother.

Be warned, though: it has a strong odor. Not a bad one, just a strong one. Overall, I think it's a pretty sweet product.
 



> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was initially disappointed when I saw I wasn't getting either the Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo or the Incoco strips but I was really interested in the OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne oil. Has anyone use it before or anything similar?? or the porefessional cream by benefit??


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it just me, or are all of those free samples except for that tiny bottle of hair oil?? I haven't checked on my birchbox bc I want to open it on xmas, but I hope all the boxes aren't like that :X
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *i got box 6.. the one box i DID NOT want..  boooooooooooooo..  i dont like anything in it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  total disappointment..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure. But I'm not really impressed by the size of the products or the actual products this month.

*Spoiler*

I really don't see the need for the energy booster or the "fashion tape"


----------



## monica75052 (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks like I am getting box 4 and the tracking link shows my box arrived in North Tx.  So hopefully I will get it today!  This will be my first box and I can't wait to try the samples!


----------



## antonella (Dec 12, 2011)

this is 6th month box n i havent gotten anything either


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 12, 2011)

In case anyone is interested, there have been several new posts on the Birchbox trade thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread#post_1812951


----------



## singer422 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am getting box 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hope for Incoco strips or Benefit's Porefessional.


----------



## antonella (Dec 12, 2011)

idk what bb# i got but my box weights 0.4648ibs. I sneakedpeek n saw the products i was gona get which are the yogini perfume,jouer moisturzin lipgloss , showstoopers designer fashion tape,eboost energybooster n loreal professional mythic oil


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 12, 2011)

Check out the trade thread.  Once I get my box, Im going to put my Incoco nail strips up for trade.
 



> Originally Posted by *singer422* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hope for Incoco strips or Benefit's Porefessional.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2011)

I love Paulina at Birchbox. Any time I have a question she'll answer it... even at the airport on her way to the other side of the country. lol So I emailed her about the pink Birchbox and here's her reply.

Me to Paulina: So for about six months now Iâ€™ve been a member of Birchbox and while Iâ€™ve been disappointed with some of the products sent out from time to time (that tiny Jouer conditioner for example) Iâ€™m still in love with Birchbox. So my question is, if I change to a yearly subscription will I be getting the special â€œkeepsakeâ€ pink box each month or the normal tan box?

Paulina @ Birchbox: So customers are eligible for the pink box after their 12th Birchbox. If they've been a monthly, at that point we ask if they'd like to upgrade to a yearly membership (which makes them eligible for pink). 

If a subscriber is already a yearly, and chooses to be auto renewed, that will also make them eligible for pink.

The box is a pink box with special messaging and a thank you for being a loyal Birchbox subscriber. It is a one-time Birchbox and does not continue with each month afterwards.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 12, 2011)

my tracking number doesn't even work yet... and i got it saturday night. i'm hoping this won't be a "we forgot to ship yours, here's the money back, sorry we don't have any more boxes" thing like someone else had a few months ago (don't remember who it was).

do you think i should message birchbox?

mmhh.

i'm also the only person who didn't get the benefit primer, it seems like.

i know this has been discussed a bunch already but what do you all have in your profile? i always skipped those post cause i was certain it doesn't matter what you have in the profile, and that they ship boxes randomly.

it's probably time to edit a bit on my end D:


----------



## xokrysten (Dec 12, 2011)

My tracking # doesn't work either and I got an email Saturday morning that it shipped.


----------



## Mirunell (Dec 12, 2011)

You`re birchboxes are amazing ! I want them too

[mod edit: link deleted per rules]

Kisses,

Little Princess


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi! I've been a member for 14 months, so I think I've seen quite a bit of stuff in my mailbox. Overall I am happy.

Someone asked if they still send samples when you order full-sized stuff: I think that was a short-term bonus for ordering during a span of a few days. And it was in September? October? I forgot.

I did get to visit the BirchBox offices earlier this month to say hi to the Customer Service team (my friend lived down the street). They are really nice and asked me about what products I loved and did not like. If you really don't like something, definitely put it in your feedback surveys. If there is something you really want to try from the same brand in your box, also put that in your survey as well! Hope this helps!


----------



## antonella (Dec 12, 2011)

whats paulinas email?


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking # doesn't work either and I got an email Saturday morning that it shipped.


 I received my delivery notice last wed and still no trackig info =[ I always have to wait like a week just for my box to actually ship ..it wasn't like this for my first two boxes, why why why birchbox! lol


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2011)

Streamlite is notorious for not getting the tracking numbers updated. Check again tomorrow. If it's not updated by tomorrow contact Birchbox at [email protected] Paulina is the her name @birchbox.com.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my tracking number doesn't even work yet... and i got it saturday night. i'm hoping this won't be a "we forgot to ship yours, here's the money back, sorry we don't have any more boxes" thing like someone else had a few months ago (don't remember who it was).
> 
> ...


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking # doesn't work either and I got an email Saturday morning that it shipped.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

whats paulinas email?


----------



## Christine914 (Dec 12, 2011)

Finally received my box today (box #2). Pretty meh minus the sample of Benefit's POREfessional (yay!) Also, somehow the sample of the Olie oil got loose and half of the sample seeped into the box/tissue paper..


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 12, 2011)

I got box 2 as well and the same thing happened to me with the Olie oil!  I emailed them about it.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Christine914* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my box today (box #2). Pretty meh minus the sample of Benefit's POREfessional (yay!) Also, somehow the sample of the Olie oil got loose and half of the sample seeped into the box/tissue paper..


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine should be here tomorrow and I got my shipping confirmation/tracking # on Saturday (NJ to GA). It weighs .4282 lbs and I peeked. I think we really need a BirchBox No-Peek Support Thread because I NEVER make. I mean I know it's going to be here tomorrow but I still just HAD to peek! I'm getting box11 from what I can tell. I am ECSTATIC!!!! It has my #1 choice for a sample the By Terry Hyaluronic Face Glow AND my #2 choice the Incoco Nail Polish strips. I'm stoked I ended up getting both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hope everyone's boxes come soon!!!!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

contact [email protected] and let them know, they will either give you extra points for the Olie or a replacement sample...
 



> Originally Posted by *Christine914* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my box today (box #2). Pretty meh minus the sample of Benefit's POREfessional (yay!) Also, somehow the sample of the Olie oil got loose and half of the sample seeped into the box/tissue paper..


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

No joke, I got ALL of the products in the photo below over the course of 14 months. 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a suspicious feeling that these three boxes might contain items in December's boxes. This image was on the main page. Just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 12, 2011)

My Birchbox also allegedly shipped, but no-go on tracking getting updated...


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 12, 2011)

Did anyone else get Box #3?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking # doesn't work either and I got an email Saturday morning that it shipped.



did it say it shipped or that it "will ship soon"?

i emaild BB. let's see what they'll say.. and when. haha.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my box today, and indeed it's box 7.

Benefit POREfessional

Jouer Lip Gloss

blinc eyeliner

ShowStopper fashion tape

Harvey Prince Ageless

eboost


----------



## xokrysten (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first sentence in the e-mail was _Your December Birchbox has shipped! _

This is my 5th birchbox and I seem to be getting them later and later every month. It doesn't help that I live on the west coast lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2011)

Birchboxes typically are shipped out by the 10th when possible, I think the latest I've had my box shipped out was on the 12th but I'd have to go through my emails to confirm that.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

My email from Saturday says this:

Your Birchbox is about to ship! We're sorry that we are a tiny bit behind schedule â€” one of your samples is so new that it hasn't even hit shelves yet. Lesson learned: factor in a cushion for lab production delays. We'll be working overtime to make sure your box ships as soon as possible.

It's worth the wait, though â€” this month we're helping you gear up for party season with a collection of festive products, including a hot pink number you won't find anywhere else. And to help bide your time, we want you to know about a members-only holiday offer: *Take $20 off any full-size order of $75+*. Just enter code '*bblove*' at checkout. It's our gift to you.

 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just received my first Birchbox... box #5.  I'm pretty happy with it, and am even interested in trying the eboost (plan to try it tomorrow at work) and the showstoppers.  The Orofluido Elixer does have a pretty distinct scent to it but I don't mind it.  I think the only thing I could have done without is the perfume sample.  Not that it's a bad scent, I just don't see the point of perfume samples in Birchboxes.  I had planned to just treat myself to one box and then cancel for a while, since I don't really see spending $120 on a year of this, but it's pretty tempting to continue!  I'm worried that I'll cancel and then wish I had every sample they ship out next month lol.


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 12, 2011)

The other day I purchsed on sephora.com

My order came in the mail this afternoon.

My december birchbox also came today. I got box7.

I ordered 1 skin care item from Sephora.

They sent me 3 + 8 free samples.

coupon code for the 8 samples:

http://www.sephora.com/promo/prepkit/

Sephora is really generous. Just a thought.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is that Sephora stuff all free samples?? Or is some of that what you purchased?
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The other day I purchsed on sephora.com
> 
> ...




untitled.bmp


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 12, 2011)

Free samples, I got the same thing with my last order.


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 12, 2011)

I was still editing my post, lol

well, everything (the sephora side) is free sample.

I bought a bobbi brown skincare item.

I was really impressed. These sephora free samples are huge, comparing to my birchbox samples, which I paid for!



> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that Sephora stuff all free samples?? Or is some of that what you purchased?


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, that is really impressive, nice haul from Sephora!  Was that the SKINSTARS samples?  I wanted to use that coupon code but it was no longer active when I placed my order.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected]
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats paulinas email?


----------



## katzenstern (Dec 12, 2011)

it's called: "Beautiful Skin Express Service Bag with 8 samples"

http://www.sephora.com/promo/prepkit/


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ohh, I see.  Those sets look nice.  I think they were all out of those too when I made my order, lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's called: "Beautiful Skin Express Service Bag with 8 samples"
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/promo/prepkit/


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just looked at the back of the EBOOST sample from the Birchbox.  41,667% of your recommended daily value of Vitamin B12? Is that normal...?


----------



## miss6aby (Dec 13, 2011)

I should be getting my box tomorrow. I got #2. I'm from SoCal. Yarg I wanted Box #1 but this one is cool too. I'm just soooo tired of fragrance!


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Christine914* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my box today (box #2). Pretty meh minus the sample of Benefit's POREfessional (yay!) Also, somehow the sample of the Olie oil got loose and half of the sample seeped into the box/tissue paper..


 Id really hope that doesnt happen to mine I hate the feeling of oil on things.. =/ hope yours didn't ruin anything in your box



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I just got the Olie oil so I can't say it with too much confidence, but so far so good! I've been using it instead of my regular moisturizer (Caudalie Quenching Creme) for the past few days and I think I like it a little better... It leaves my face softer and smoother.
> 
> Be warned, though: it has a strong odor. Not a bad one, just a strong one. Overall, I think it's a pretty sweet product.


 knowing it doesn't smell bad seems nice, I'll have to see how strong though, I might use it on my cuticles and hair like it says on the webpage in case.. i'm prone to breakouts with certain fragrances, but hopefully I'll have the same luck as you and like it, I always have certain dry areas on my skin in this season


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeahh I'm starting to realize it might not be worth paying $10 for half the amount you'd get for free with coupon codes most stores have all the time. Just checked my box, and..

No surprise, a bunch of free sample packets and one actual "deluxe" sample. Can someone tell me why some boxes are _always_ worth like 1000x more than others? Not even kidding, the "good" stuff in my box are just extras in other peoples' boxes. *Can BB stop counting free samples, like perfume vials, as part of the "4-5 deluxe samples?"*

At least my only "deluxe" sample was porefessionals (worth like $3), which is to date the second makeup product I've gotten in the four months I've subscribed. *So all the Birchbox ads have makeup products, right? *Like NARS, Stila, etc. Everything else has been totally random, or skincare stuff--creams, face washes, etc. "Beauty Profile" my butt--I've tailored it specifically to makeup, but somehow I haven't received any.

I've spent $40 on pretty much some mints, some nail strips (disliked the pattern), a mini drugstore hairspray, some hand sanitizer, a mini nail polish (can't wear the color), a mini face wash, a mask that irritates my sensitive skin, and too many perfume vials. I think the reason I haven't stopped BB yet is because it's like a gamble--part of me doesn't want to back out in case the next month's box is amazing--but it seems like that won't be happening, so.. December's officially my last box. January better not be amazing lol.

imo false advertisement can be dealt with by changing the advertising..... like, not saying it's 4-5 deluxe beauty samples, and have pictures of makeup brands when you'll really be receiving laundry detergent and skin cream 



.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The other day I purchsed on sephora.com


----------



## April Bee (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a little disappointed in Birchbox. I just got my second birchbox and it's much better than last month but still....I want more makeup products versus bath/body stuff. I just recently started reviewing and unboxing on youtube to spread the word and let people decide for themselves. I am giving them an additional 4 months (6 months in total) before I decide to cancel them for good....I'm eager to try myglambag. Anyone try them yet?

Here's the link to my video in case anyone wants to see it:

http://youtu.be/q3DpXAVEADs

I really hope Birchbox gets it together!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 13, 2011)

I wanted to sign up for MyGlam but they're sold out.  I may try Beauty Army when they launch on the 1st.


----------



## Mireya Serna (Dec 13, 2011)

hi sorry, im kinda new to birchbox, this is my second box (demember)

How do you know the different types of boxes? Like I see people say i got box #2?

Anyways, I havent gotten mine yet! But I expect it to be there today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm signed up for MyGlam and my package came yesterday. I loved everything and the samples are all makeup and VERY nice deluxe samples. 

I also ordered from Sephora twice just to get the deluxe sample service bags. I got the one you have pictured and I also got a Flawless Foundation bag. I have a post on here about it if you want to see all the sample bags. Here is a link:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122364/sephora-deluxe-samples


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Mireya Serna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi sorry, im kinda new to birchbox, this is my second box (demember)
> 
> ...


Log into Birchbox.com and under the BOX tab should be your December box. They put up your boxes on the 10th of every month.


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the first time I've had shipping troubles. Got an email Saturday morning around 11am, and its Tuesday around 11am and it still says "Not Found". I'm going to send an e-mail to Birchbox because my semester is over and I head back home on Saturday, which means I wont get my Dec. birchbox until mid-January (ohh college problems, I could use a good surprise gift during this finals week hah). 

For newer members; I highly recommend just sticking it out. The first few months you may get samples that older members have received in the past, but I promise it gets better. I've been a member since the beginning of the summer and I've had a few clunks but a few great finds (would have never spent $72 on a face mask, but it turned out to be INCREDIBLE!)

Happy Holidays everyone! I'm  being good this month and NOT looking at my box online, looking forward to a good surprise.


----------



## singer422 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just sent Birchbox an email. I received an email from them Saturday about my box shipping late. Since the tracking info they sent has not yet been activated I am a little worried about what they mean by late. It's kind of frustrating that everyone has their box already and mine hasn't even been shipped.


----------



## girlxobscure (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't get any makeup items in this birchbox. To me this is even worse than last month's even though I changed up my beauty profile. I got the box with the tape, perfume, energy drink l'oreal oil and lip gloss. Soo bummed! I'm definitely trying beauty army when it starts next month and if it's better I'm giving birchbox the heave ho.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2011)

I just had my daughter email Paulina about her box. I'll post her reply once I get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HollyF (Dec 13, 2011)

So, everyone is naming off all these different sample websites.  Are there any where you can pay (I really don't mind paying a little) and then actually be able to PICK your samples?  I'd love to be able to do that.  If anyone from Birchbox  or anywhere else is listening, I think that would be a great feature.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 13, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I'm always one of the last people on the forum to get my box because I live in AZ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The tracking info on mine still says it's in NJ lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *singer422* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent Birchbox an email. I received an email from them Saturday about my box shipping late. Since the tracking info they sent has not yet been activated I am a little worried about what they mean by late. It's kind of frustrating that everyone has their box already and mine hasn't even been shipped.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautyfix, but its expensive, and BeautyArmy is about to launch new years.
 



> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, everyone is naming off all these different sample websites.  Are there any where you can pay (I really don't mind paying a little) and then actually be able to PICK your samples?  I'd love to be able to do that.  If anyone from Birchbox  or anywhere else is listening, I think that would be a great feature.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2011)

My biggest beef with Beautyfix is that some of the items are drugstore. I can't justify spending $50 on something I can go to Target and get for far less.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree, some things are completely not worth it, and you have to check what size sample you are going to get to see if it is worth it.   A lot of the stuff from them can also be found on Ebay for far less.  Some things are good though, but you have to search and research.  Their new "season" starts on Thursday, and I have a 20 dollar off code from them, so if there is anything worth it I am going to use it, if not then I am going to tell them to cancel my sub.  I only got the first one I got because it was for only 20 dollars instead of $50.  I got a lot of family Christmas gifts out of it though!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My biggest beef with Beautyfix is that some of the items are drugstore. I can't justify spending $50 on something I can go to Target and get for far less.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got my BB today and got box #3! It was so heavy because I got the AHAVA dead sea water lotion, which smells bad. I also got the Amika hair oil which smells amazing but leaked all over my box. I am very happy with my box! I love the Incoco nail strips, I got them in a sparkly silver which will be great to wear on New Years! Glad I got them, it's one of the things I wanted most. What color did you girls get?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 13, 2011)

look what came today ::::


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 13, 2011)

lucky! i wanted the incoco strips again because I just knew they'd be holiday perfect! I had so many compliments on my last ones but o well lol



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB today and got box #3! It was so heavy because I got the AHAVA dead sea water lotion, which smells bad. I also got the Amika hair oil which smells amazing but leaked all over my box. I am very happy with my box! I love the Incoco nail strips, I got them in a sparkly silver which will be great to wear on New Years! Glad I got them, it's one of the things I wanted most. What color did you girls get?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 13, 2011)

i agree!!  im less than thrilled.. but oh well.. win some...lose some...
 



> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lucky! i wanted the incoco strips again because I just knew they'd be holiday perfect! I had so many compliments on my last ones but o well lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 13, 2011)

i did my first swap! im excited!!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 13, 2011)

I received box #9 today in the mail, and this is the first time that Ive been really disappointed! I opened up my box to find nothing more than department store samples! I understand that the service is only ten dollars a month but I could have taken that money to ulta or sephora and bought better samples!


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm getting box 9 too, did you get befine cleanser and the benefit primer?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got the cleanser, no primer. I'd rather have the primer. The perfume stinks and there's not even enough oil to use on 1/4 section of hair. I got bigger samples of perfume the other day at ulta.


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 13, 2011)

I see they have changed the picture they originally had on my page for box 9...the primer is no longer included. Wow, that seems sketchy.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 13, 2011)

i got box 6.. my first 'bad' box....

 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box #9 today in the mail, and this is the first time that Ive been really disappointed! I opened up my box to find nothing more than department store samples! I understand that the service is only ten dollars a month but I could have taken that money to ulta or sephora and bought better samples!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 13, 2011)

i got this scent and really like it.   thoughts???

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/harvey-prince-ageless-100ml


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 13, 2011)

For something a little more girly, try Harvey Princeâ€™s Eau Flirt, a free-spirited scent that works for both day and night.
ARTICLE: A DIFFERENT SCENT FOR EVERY EVENT




Whether youâ€™re heading out on the town or running errands, thereâ€™s a scent for every occasion.




 
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
By Harvey Prince

$98.00 Quantity: 1234567891011121314151617181920 Size: 100 ml
Add to Cart
 

 


Give Feedback

 
*Note*: _Due to the nature of this product, this item ships via USPS Parcel Post and can take anywhere from 2-10 business days to arrive, depending on zone. Order this item by 6 am EST on 12/14 for 12/24 delivery._
Birchbox Breakdown

What started out as a sweet gift idea has turned into a cult fragrance. The brother duo behind Harvey Prince originally created this uncommon blend as a Motherâ€™s Day present for their stylish mom. And they didnâ€™t just design a pretty scent â€” they used olfactory research to develop a fragrance that counteracts the natural scent of aging. The result, a sophisticated mix of citrus notes and blossomy florals, is guaranteed to make you feel more youthful.

 
How it Works
Olfactory studies have shown that when the fatty acids in our skin begin to breakdown, they emit a particular odor. Fascinating, no? Even more fascinating: pink grapefruit and mango counteract that smell, which is why theyâ€™re called the â€˜olfactory antidote to aging.â€™ Beyond the science, this lovely scent has layers of fresh citrus, pomegranate, and mango as well as jasmine, ylang-ylang, and sandalwood. Itâ€™s guaranteed to make you feel good.

How to Use
Apply the scent to your pulse points â€” neck, wrists, behind the ears, and inner elbows. You can also spritz a little on to the tips of your hair or any non-delicate clothing.

View Ingredients Ingredients
N/A
Availability: In stock

$98.00 
 
'); jQuery('#modal_content').append('Continue Shopping'); jQuery('#modal_content').append('View Cart'); return false; } } }); } else { // display error info if the add to cart submissions is not valid jQuery('#product_required_fields_error').show(); } return false; } productAddToCartForm.form.onsubmit = function() { productAddToCartForm.submit(); return false; }; } 

 







 
 
For something a little more girly, try Harvey Princeâ€™s Eau Flirt, a free-spirited scent that works for both day and night.
ARTICLE: A DIFFERENT SCENT FOR EVERY EVENT




Whether youâ€™re heading out on the town or running errands, thereâ€™s a scent for every occasion.




 
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit - 100ml
By Harvey Prince

$98.00 Quantity: 1234567891011121314151617181920 Size: 100 ml
Add to Cart
 

 


Give Feedback

 
*Note*: _Due to the nature of this product, this item ships via USPS Parcel Post and can take anywhere from 2-10 business days to arrive, depending on zone. Order this item by 6 am EST on 12/14 for 12/24 delivery._
Birchbox Breakdown
What started out as a sweet gift idea has turned into a cult fragrance. The brother duo behind Harvey Prince originally created this uncommon blend as a Motherâ€™s Day present for their stylish mom. And they didnâ€™t just design a pretty scent â€” they used olfactory research to develop a fragrance that counteracts the natural scent of aging. The result, a sophisticated mix of citrus notes and blossomy florals, is guaranteed to make you feel more youthful.

 
How it Works Olfactory studies have shown that when the fatty acids in our skin begin to breakdown, they emit a particular odor. Fascinating, no? Even more fascinating: pink grapefruit and mango counteract that smell, which is why theyâ€™re called the â€˜olfactory antidote to aging.â€™ Beyond the science, this lovely scent has layers of fresh citrus, pomegranate, and mango as well as jasmine, ylang-ylang, and sandalwood. Itâ€™s guaranteed to make you feel good.

How to Use Apply the scent to your pulse points â€” neck, wrists, behind the ears, and inner elbows. You can also spritz a little on to the tips of your hair or any non-delicate clothing.

View Ingredients Ingredients N/A
Availability: In stock

$98.00 
 
'); jQuery('#modal_content').append('Continue Shopping'); jQuery('#modal_content').append('View Cart'); return false; } } }); } else { // display error info if the add to cart submissions is not valid jQuery('#product_required_fields_error').show(); } return false; } productAddToCartForm.form.onsubmit = function() { productAddToCartForm.submit(); return false; }; }


> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got this scent and really like it.   thoughts???
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/harvey-prince-ageless-100ml


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 13, 2011)

I would recommend sending an e-mail to [email protected] to get a replacement for the Amika. That also happened to me. Since there weren't any replacements available, they gave me extra points for the 'trouble' of having a messy box.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB today and got box #3! It was so heavy because I got the AHAVA dead sea water lotion, which smells bad. I also got the Amika hair oil which smells amazing but leaked all over my box. I am very happy with my box! I love the Incoco nail strips, I got them in a sparkly silver which will be great to wear on New Years! Glad I got them, it's one of the things I wanted most. What color did you girls get?


----------



## GirlsGuide (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all!
 

I just received my birchbox and it's different from the one that is listed in my account online - does this happen sometimes? I'm disappointed because I like the one I was supposed to get a lot better than then one that came in the mail...


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 14, 2011)

I just looked! Now I'm really mad! I wanted the benifit porefesional! That's the only thing I WANTED!!! I'm mad now. They can't just delete what was in the picture. I was expecting that!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see they have changed the picture they originally had on my page for box 9...the primer is no longer included. Wow, that seems sketchy.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 14, 2011)

Send them an email. If you got the wrong box they will ship you a new one.
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlsGuide* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the reason they changed it was because it was the wrong image to begin with as it was the same picture as a different box. As I said in my original post, the images posted and information I posted prior to the boxes actually being released were subject to change and may not have been accurate in the first place.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty peeved with BB right now. I got a message saying my box shipped exactly a week ago, and the tracking # still does not work. Finally emailed them a few minutes ago after reading suggestions here on the forum.  Hopefully I'll be getting mine soon.


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlsGuide* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I just received my birchbox and it's different from the one that is listed in my account online - does this happen sometimes? I'm disappointed because I like the one I was supposed to get a lot better than then one that came in the mail...



That really sucks, maybe they'll correct your box like the other post said.. as for me I have no tracking info after a week of receiving my delivering confirmation, and honestly wouldn't mind if I received a different box than the one posted in hopes of getting the oscar blandi sample or the incoco strips XD haha


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 14, 2011)

My box has been "on the way to my local post office" from the local mail processing center for over 24 hours, when they should be like 20 minutes away.  My box shipped on saturday, and I live in NJ, and still no box! getting frustrated.  Hopefully it's here today.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine came but was missing the bra strap tape it should of had.  I sent in an email.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

Also keep in mind that its the holidays, so USPS has a lot more packages to go through and deliver then normal, so it may take longer then usual as well =/

I have 3 packages coming to me that are taking longer then usual to show any movement at all, but it will get here eventually.



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has been "on the way to my local post office" from the local mail processing center for over 24 hours, when they should be like 20 minutes away.  My box shipped on saturday, and I live in NJ, and still no box! getting frustrated.  Hopefully it's here today.


----------



## lcs719 (Dec 14, 2011)

I got box 9 and had the same problem as well with the image they initially had in my account changing suddenly.  It originally had the benefit primer listed and now it's gone and i didn't receive it in my box either.

I emailed customer service this morning and am waiting on a response.  I hope they honor their first image.


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not going by what you posted in the original post when I say they changed the picture. My original picture of my box on *my* page had the primer as well. As does the description still say as of today, "Get a flawless complexion with a concealer that heals as it camouflages." Without the primer, there is nothing in my box that accomplishes that.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a sample of the Porefessional that I'd be happy to trade. I'm looking to trade for: Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo, Nuxe Shimmer, Orofluido Elixir, Sunday Riley Lipid Serum, Anastasia Brow Gel (clear or tinted), Jurlique Hand Sanitizer. But I'm open to other things too. Just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

The description for the boxes with the primer include "Try Benefitâ€™s latest wonder product, a velvety primer that erases pores"

It looks like box 9 never had that description.  The description you said goes with the cleanser.



> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...As does the description still say as of today, "Get a flawless complexion with a concealer that heals as it camouflages." Without the primer, there is nothing in my box that accomplishes that.


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 14, 2011)

the cleanser is a concealer?


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 14, 2011)

I imagined it was the cleanser it was describing, but I'm still not sure how a cleaner conceals and camouflages...sounds more like a makeup item than a facewash....


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2011)

Images as of Dec 7, 2011. Images as of Dec 14, 2011. Box 1



Box 1



Box 2



Box 2



Box 3



Box 3



Box 4



Box 4



Box 5



Box 5



Box 6



Box 6



Box 7



Box 7



Box 8



Box 8



Box 9



Box 9



Box 10



Box 10



Box 11



Box 11



Box 12



Box 12



Box 13



Box 13



Box 14



Box 14



Box 15



Box 15



Box 16



Box 16



None. As of that date the url to box 17 redirected to a 404 Box 17


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you read the description of that product on the shop page loosely, it may be what they are talking about.  But it definitely does not describe the primer.  The description all the other boxes got for the primer is no where in the description of box 9.
 



> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the cleanser is a concealer?


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree it's not the primer it is describing, but that is a pretty loose interpretation required to see it as the cleanser (which I am sure it is). I just think it was a below par description, I guess.


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish it was the By Terry Face Glow....I'd love to try that. It looks like that may be what the description is although it is not in the box...."Whipped hyaluronic acid molecules â€” a proven skin-smoothing ingredient â€” work to erase pores, lines, and blemishes." and it conceals....hmm


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, i have a feeling the description is for something else they didn't wind up using.  Since the cleanser is only in that one box, they probably had something else planned that they didn't get and threw in the cleanser instead.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree, it would definitely be a loose interpretation and the Face Glow you mentioned does make sense.  But the boxes that does include it say "Youâ€™ll also find a hydrating makeup base that literally makes skin glow"  which sounds like they are talking about the Face Glow...

Its just so confusing



> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree it's not the primer it is describing, but that is a pretty loose interpretation required to see it as the cleanser (which I am sure it is). I just think it was a below par description, I guess.








> Originally Posted by *Charlotte87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish it was the By Terry Face Glow....I'd love to try that. It looks like that may be what the description is although it is not in the box...."Whipped hyaluronic acid molecules â€” a proven skin-smoothing ingredient â€” work to erase pores, lines, and blemishes." and it conceals....hmm


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW!  I had sent Birchbox an email about my oil sample leaking... I just got a reply saying they are out of the samples so cant send me a new one but added 100 points to my account!  Im definitely happy about this, it basically made my box this month free =)


----------



## Charlotte87 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, they do have pretty amazing customer service. I emailed about getting the Ahava hand cream 3 times and they gave me 100 points!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 14, 2011)

My oil leaked too and I emailed them. Said it would take a few days to get back to me. Hopefully I can get some points too!


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Dec 14, 2011)

Please keep us updated on what they tell you!  I was really looking forward to the benefit primer, and also had box 9, so now it's gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was wondering, because I noticed the box image was broken yesterday, and that they still hadn't updated the contents to include the primer. I'd like to know if they end up doing anything to compensate you (although I have a feeling they won't).
 



> Originally Posted by *lcs719* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 9 and had the same problem as well with the image they initially had in my account changing suddenly.  It originally had the benefit primer listed and now it's gone and i didn't receive it in my box either.
> 
> I emailed customer service this morning and am waiting on a response.  I hope they honor their first image.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 14, 2011)

i emailed BB and didn't get a reply, then i wrote on their GB and paulina contacted me. here's what she wrote:

"What I mean by reshipment is that we will ship a second box out to you as soon as we receive the inventory in stock--probably by late next week. The good news is that I definitely expect your initial box's tracking to start kicking in by then but just in case, we have your information in first so you'll be first to get a new box."

i doubt i'll see this month's box before christmas. -.-


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally got my box today and I was really pleased with it.  Here's my video.


----------



## singer422 (Dec 14, 2011)

I know there are much bigger problems out there in the world, but I am super irritated that my box hasn't shipped yet. Not only has it not shipped, but there has been no updated email from them or reply to my email about an estimated time of shipment. Yet, every time I log on to facebook they have a new post. I would just be nice if they would take a minute and respond to their customer.

In my opinion, if they have a sample that is not yet ready to ship because it is coming straight from the lab then wait until next month to give it out.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you contact Paulina or Mollie directly? Their name @birchbox.com. Paulina responds within 24 hours, actually much faster than that except on weekends.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 14, 2011)

kinda funny, I make a post on here and now sits a survey from bb in my inbox.


----------



## singer422 (Dec 14, 2011)

No, I didn't realize we could email them directly. Thanks!

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you contact Paulina or Mollie directly? Their name @birchbox.com. Paulina responds within 24 hours, actually much faster than that except on weekends.


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 14, 2011)

I've emailed Paulina about my shipment.. its been a week since I've received my shipping notice and no updates of any tracking info at all =[
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kinda funny, I make a post on here and now sits a survey from bb in my inbox.



Really? What kind? I've never heard of anyone receiving a survey other than the profile one.


----------



## injectionenvy (Dec 14, 2011)

I contacted BB trying to find out if I would end up getting a 20% off coupon code for my 6th month anniversary (like I've read others have received)

here is the reply:

"Hello,

Thanks for writing in. So sorry for any confusion! We always have lots of running promotions especially for anniversaries! We don't have set dates as to when they're released, but please be on the lookout for those! Please let me know if you have any other questions. Have a great day! xo, Noha"

I'm really hoping I get something soon. I wanted to use the discount plus my points to buy christmas presents, but the cut off date to have my shipment by the holiday is coming up real soon.


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've emailed Paulina about my shipment.. its been a week since I've received my shipping notice and no updates of any tracking info at all =[
> 
> Really? What kind? I've never heard of anyone receiving a survey other than the profile one.



I got the same survey after I emailed the company because my shipping code is still invalid. LOL. Bad timing to send me a survey.

Hopefully they will get back to me soon cuz all the items I am getting are ones I would love to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The survey is a survey monkey survey and just asks general things like what do you think of birchbox, would you recommend it, what is your favorite aspects, what comes to mind when you think of birchbox, stuff like that.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just got the survey too.  If anyone is upset about the service or has any suggestions, you should definitely fill it out!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe you already know about this, but if your order is $75+ you can use code "bblove" and get $20 off through 12/31. Hope this helps you get what you want before the holidays!
 



> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted BB trying to find out if I would end up getting a 20% off coupon code for my 6th month anniversary (like I've read others have received)
> 
> ...


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 14, 2011)

my shipping code has JUST been validated, my package is been received by streamlite today at 9:42 this morning as opposed to last week like my email said, if it has just now been received it will be days until I actually I actually get it in my mail, and I wont even be there for that matter =[


----------



## antonella (Dec 14, 2011)

omg i noe i was so happy to try the primer lol r u happy wit ure box ? i got the same box as u


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 14, 2011)

So my box just came, and the little vial of oil leaked everyywhere. it's half-empty, and everything in the box is greasy and smells. 

should I even bother contacting BB about something small like this? did anyone else?


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 14, 2011)

Other people did because of the same issue, you should too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box just came, and the little vial of oil leaked everyywhere. it's half-empty, and everything in the box is greasy and smells.
> 
> should I even bother contacting BB about something small like this? did anyone else?


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems like that vial must not seal tight and isn't appropriate for shipping.  Seems like everyone who got it had the same problem.
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my box just came, and the little vial of oil leaked everyywhere. it's half-empty, and everything in the box is greasy and smells.
> 
> should I even bother contacting BB about something small like this? did anyone else?



In other news, my box (#9) came today, and the description on the card is correct and mentions a cleanser, not a concealer as it does online.


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 14, 2011)

yes, its something I've looked into before but I've found that my day and night routine is helping with the pore issue and since I don't wear much makeup (I just dust on a bit of a sample I got in september) I want to see if it looks alright alone. I'm only disappointed with not being able to try the oscar bandi and the incoco strips again, I could do without the fashion tape, and olie oil if its leaking lol but the oil is something im really interested in trying since ive never used anything like it.
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg i noe i was so happy to try the primer lol r u happy wit ure box ? i got the same box as u


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok need some help here. I have 500 BB pts. I know I can use the promo code BBLOVE to get $20 off an order of $75 or more. So basically I have $70 worth of free BB products to get and pay at least $5 out of pocket. HELP! I need ideas.

I want to get a Beauty Blender Travel Kit for $23.95 but I have no idea what else to get.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ablueorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't contacted the company. Im annoyed about my box orlack thereof but it's only 10 bucks a month. even my hubby thought this months box was a little skimpy. Box 10 looked like the box to get, at least to me. Ive only been a BB subscriber since Sept.. each box I got had something in it for everyone. so my hubby and three year old look forward to my "goodie box". it was nice to get to tell them that I expect deluxe samples not the same ones that dept. stores hand out. I agree that getting a survey after something annoying happens is not the best time to get one.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW! that's amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if I were you, I'd do some research and compare product costs first. I remember I saw a mascara that BB sold for $35, but I bought it at Sephora for $8 (it was the Cargo one), so idk how often that happens. do you want gifts, or more along the lines of everyday good makeup?

I really like Stila's liquid liner, if you're looking for a liner

these neutral polishes are pretty

do you want reallllly tiny travel brushes?

reviews on the Stila daydream palette are pretty positive--it's big considering the price.

I would probably avoid things like lip gloss or mascara, since you can always find those cheaper (or even just get a free deluxe sample from sephora).



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok need some help here. I have 500 BB pts. I know I can use the promo code BBLOVE to get $20 off an order of $75 or more. So basically I have $70 worth of free BB products to get and pay at least $5 out of pocket. HELP! I need ideas.
> 
> I want to get a Beauty Blender Travel Kit for $23.95 but I have no idea what else to get.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone have any creative ideas on using the fashion tape?


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 14, 2011)

What about the Zoya nail polish remover? I also love the Benetint and Posietint! It's really nice to not have to apply lip color all the time.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok need some help here. I have 500 BB pts. I know I can use the promo code BBLOVE to get $20 off an order of $75 or more. So basically I have $70 worth of free BB products to get and pay at least $5 out of pocket. HELP! I need ideas.
> 
> I want to get a Beauty Blender Travel Kit for $23.95 but I have no idea what else to get.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 14, 2011)

to all you ladies who got the tracking # saturday, and it's not active yet: i contacted paulina and she said they'll get the products to ship out by the end of next week or so.

i posted her email to me 1 page ago. so... yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## singer422 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I don't know about you...but for me that is pretty much unacceptable. It will likely be sometime in January before I see my box because of how long it takes to ship in the first place. And then next week or so doesn't exactly sound like they have their stuff together in the least bit anyway.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to all you ladies who got the tracking # saturday, and it's not active yet: i contacted paulina and she said they'll get the products to ship out by the end of next week or so.
> 
> i posted her email to me 1 page ago. so... yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## singer422 (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree about the Benetint. It looks so pretty alone or with a gloss over top.
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about the Zoya nail polish remover? I also love the Benetint and Posietint! It's really nice to not have to apply lip color all the time.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 14, 2011)

oh trust me, i am annoyed too. i didn't mention it to paulina directly this was because it's not her fault and she's only answering questions based on what what people in shipping/buying/etc. have done or not done.. but yeah. i'm pissed. 
 



> Originally Posted by *singer422* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I don't know about you...but for me that is pretty much unacceptable. It will likely be sometime in January before I see my box because of how long it takes to ship in the first place. And then next week or so doesn't exactly sound like they have their stuff together in the least bit anyway.


----------



## singer422 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I understand. I manage a retail store so I get that it's not her fault at all. I just feel like when a company makes mistakes, which they will because stuff happens and that's life but the way they handle it makes the difference. I think we should be offered a credit or a different box or something. Or at least some kind of follow up email after that one from Saturday morning.

 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh trust me, i am annoyed too. i didn't mention it to paulina directly this was because it's not her fault and she's only answering questions based on what what people in shipping/buying/etc. have done or not done.. but yeah. i'm pissed.


----------



## JamieLynn (Dec 14, 2011)

I have to say I am kinda bummed about this whole shipping thing.  I wouldn't care as much, but as I am a college student, I will be home a week from now and am not thrilled that my birchbox will most likely just sit in my apartment mailbox for a month until I get back.  I contacted them to ask if I could quickly switch my shipping address for this month, as clearly they have not shipped yet, but haven't heard anything back yet, as I'm sure they're swamped right now.   I love birchbox, the concept, the excitement and everything, this is just a little bit of a bummer.  Btw, I think Birchbox is probably especially swamped this month as they were featured on the Today Show in a gift guide segment and probably got a lot of publicity from that! Great for Birchbox, just a little slow for us!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2011)

Re: Shipping

For those going on vacation either from college or whatever you CAN contact your local post office and place a HOLD on your packages &amp; mail (that's shipped USPS).

https://holdmail.usps.com/holdmail/

If you know you'll be gone an extended amount of time you can also have them FORWARD your mail temporarily.

https://moversguide.usps.com/icoa/icoa-main-flow.do?execution=e1s2


----------



## ayefrase (Dec 15, 2011)

This is my first birchbox also...Im geting box 1...it a lipgloss,ahava body lotion, a oil hair treatment sample, nail polish applique (I'm not so excited about that unless it the one on the display, I don't like the collection on the bb site) ten fashion tape and an energy powder drink mix...eh I'm not super excited about the prospects, but I'll be open minded about it...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 15, 2011)

> Ok need some help here. I have 500 BB pts. I know I can use the promo code BBLOVE to get $20 off an order of $75 or more. So basically I have $70 worth of free BB products to get and pay at least $5 out of pocket. HELP! I need ideas. I want to get a Beauty Blender Travel Kit for $23.95 but I have no idea what else to get.


 I bought a bunch of the chocolate they have in the shop right now and its super yummy. The panko flavor is deeelish.


----------



## xokrysten (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to all you ladies who got the tracking # saturday, and it's not active yet: i contacted paulina and she said they'll get the products to ship out by the end of next week or so.
> 
> i posted her email to me 1 page ago. so... yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Oh, no! I hope I'm able to receive it and try the products out to get my points before the month is over


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 15, 2011)

your videos are always so cute!!! Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got my box today and I was really pleased with it.  Here's my video.


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have any creative ideas on using the fashion tape?



To keep bathing suit tops from slipping?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2011)

Fashion tape can be used with swimsuit bottoms so it doesn't ride up... granted it's only used in beauty competitions or modeling and not practical in real life. lol You can also use it if you have a wide strap top that keeps slipping or a top that if you bend forward it reveals a bit too much.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 15, 2011)

I totally agree, they posted one picture on their page when you sign in and go to box listed all the items down below that in more pictures and now the whole thing has changed, they dont answer emails or if they do their response is rude, I am a pretty patient person but.....


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have any creative ideas on using the fashion tape?



I use the fashion tape when I wear a button down shirt and there's that little open gap in between the buttons where your undershirt peeks through. I just fashion tape it!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats a great idea!  I have a large chest for my small frame so I usually cant wear button down shirts for that exact problem, but maybe I will try that out!
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I use the fashion tape when I wear a button down shirt and there's that little open gap in between the buttons where your undershirt peeks through. I just fashion tape it!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Box #2. I'm happy with everything I got. I love the Yogini perfume and it's a larger size with an atomizer.. I hate when they send the small little vials. The Porefessional I'm looking forward to using and the Jouer lipgloss color is really nice.


----------



## lcs719 (Dec 15, 2011)

I emailed Birchbox yesterday (Wednesday) morning and still haven't received a response.  I usually have never had to wait more than 1 day...  I'm wondering if they will even get back to me at all.

I just wish they would honor the first image of the box they displayed within my account page.  I think that would be the fair thing to do, especially for those of us that were observant enough to realize something had changed....?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lcs719* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Birchbox yesterday (Wednesday) morning and still haven't received a response.  I usually have never had to wait more than 1 day...  I'm wondering if they will even get back to me at all.
> 
> I just wish they would honor the first image of the box they displayed within my account page.  I think that would be the fair thing to do, especially for those of us that were observant enough to realize something had changed....?


Email Paulina instead. Her name @birchbox.com.


----------



## melissamiss (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a response from Paulina, even though my tracking recently started showing up but like other posts most should be tracking codes should be activated by Monday and if your having trouble your name will be listed for reshipment.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 15, 2011)

You can buy the chocolate at Wal-Mart I found out. Not every flavor. You can't get the sample box or the potato chip bar but all the other three that are sold on the website you can... and they are only $3
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought a bunch of the chocolate they have in the shop right now and its super yummy. The panko flavor is deeelish.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 15, 2011)

Let me know what they say about box 9. I REALLY wanted to try that pore stuff.


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 15, 2011)

My Amika hair treatment oil smelled great unfortunately only the tissue paper and the box itself will get the chance to sample it. Glad to know I wasn't the only one that had that leak! Wish it hadn't happened though. I emailed so lets hope I get a response!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 15, 2011)

> You can buy the chocolate at Wal-Mart I found out. Not every flavor. You can't get the sample box or the potato chip bar but all the other three that are sold on the website you can... and they are only $3


 Omg seriously? That is so irritating!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL about the candy bar at Walmart. My beef with subscription companies sending out food is that people do have allergies and intolerances for certain things and by inserting food they risk getting someone sick. Remember the fruit and nut bar a few months back? THAT contained peanuts if I recall correctly which could cause someone with nuts or peanuts allergies to have a triggered event. Chocolate may contain milk which those with a lactose intolerance can't eat because they can get sick.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 16, 2011)

My befine gentle cleanser was a defective sample.  What I got was water with a little bit of soap in it.  I'm assuming it is supposed to have more of a gel like consistency.


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 16, 2011)

My befine cleanser was really watery too! I opened it up to smell it and it leaked all over everything.


----------



## aftereight (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine was watery too! I'm disappointed. This is only my second month with birchbox and really I think the only reason I'm staying is because I LOVE the design of the boxes. My boyfriend's sister received TWO boxes! I'm so annoyed and she got the same samples in both boxes and of course she got the porefessional. *shakes fist*


----------



## aftereight (Dec 16, 2011)

I think Birchbox needs a section where you check which brands you don't want to receive. Not having to review them after you get them.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 16, 2011)

No way!  I would have thought that's how it was supposed to be then, until reading this review and seeing the picture at the end of the post: http://www.audreydao.com/2011/04/14/be-fine-gentle-cleanser-review-and-photos/
 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My befine cleanser was really watery too! I opened it up to smell it and it leaked all over everything.








> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was watery too! I'm disappointed. This is only my second month with birchbox and really I think the only reason I'm staying is because I LOVE the design of the boxes. My boyfriend's sister received TWO boxes! I'm so annoyed and she got the same samples in both boxes and of course she got the porefessional. *shakes fist*


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 16, 2011)

I so agree, I also emailed them 3 days ago for the same thing and no response


----------



## Mireya Serna (Dec 16, 2011)

Blah, this is my second month. And Im always excited and never get anything exciting,

Last month the only thing I liked was the nail polish, this month mine was a BIG WHOMP!

I will most likely be cancelling my subsciption--so sad BIRCHBOX didnt meet my expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This the box i got this month:




 
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss  


 
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black 


 
Harvey Prince Yogini - 50 ml 


 
Befine Gentle Cleanser 



 
EBOOST Orange Natural Energy Booster


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 16, 2011)

Im in california, still no boxes for either myself or my daughter, no movement in the tracking either, hers didnt even show anything until yesterday after I emailed them 4 times to find out why the tracking number didnt work,

this thing with posting on your page with them a picture and item list and description with products and then just change it all with no explaination is just wrong, and what is left in the box besides the tiny custom lip gloss is just samples you can get for free @ ulta, Sephora gives much better samples for just purchasing something you really want, I emailed them multiple times days ago on this as well and zero response I work way to hard for my money to be treated this way!


----------



## lcs719 (Dec 16, 2011)

I forwarded my email to Paulina and got a response.  She's seriously awesome!  Anyway... she suggested calling their customer service line if you want to be helped quicker because they have been getting flooded with emails.  Also, she apologized for the mistake in the first picture and said the Benefit primer was never supposed to be in that photo/box.  I thought she might offer to send me the sample anyway but instead she gave me 100 points which was nice.

However, I decided to cancel my subscription today anyway.  December was my 8th month.  I had been considerably happier with my boxes back when I started and was even lucky enough to get a full size Laura Gellar blush but i've been receiving samples that i'm not interested in (and i do fill out the feedback surveys...and have changed my beauty profile a few times as well).  I've gotten a lot of lotions, skin care or hair product samples and really, i'm looking for more makeup related items...So i think i'm going to try MyGlam and Beauty Army when they start taking subscribers.

Lastly, I got the BeFine cleanser and mine was VERY watery as well!  It leaked everywhere as soon as I opened it.  I thought it was odd but i honestly didn't even think about it as being defective because I was so annoyed that I didn't receive the Benefit item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 16, 2011)

just checked my Befine cleanser and yep its all watery and smells of an all natural mouthwash. how am i suuposed to try this sample if its nothing but water. in fact i shook mine first and it was so watery that it made suds that came spilling out.

can we talk about that God awful eboost crap they sent? was anyone able to actually drink it to review it? my hubby tried it before me and he made me try it. needless to say the whole got poured down the sink.

the lipgloss i actually like. it actually shows up on my lips and doesnt feel gloppy. have yet to try the hair oil and the yogini smells exactly how they market it, old witch!


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to us! I'll try emailing Paulina about the issue. I would've been happy with the sample, but I think I would actually prefer the 100 points!
 



> Originally Posted by *lcs719* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forwarded my email to Paulina and got a response.  She's seriously awesome!  Anyway... she suggested calling their customer service line if you want to be helped quicker because they have been getting flooded with emails.  Also, she apologized for the mistake in the first picture and said the Benefit primer was never supposed to be in that photo/box.  I thought she might offer to send me the sample anyway but instead she gave me 100 points which was nice.



I had the same issue as everyone else seems to have had with the Befine cleanser, it was sooooo watery. The Pangea cleanser was like that too, if I'm remembering right. I looked up some reviews on the full size product, and some of those reviewers also claimed that it was extremely watery, so I'm wondering if that's just the way it's supposed to be.  Hrmmm.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 16, 2011)

tracking still not activated, and i got another email, but now from whitney. she said if my tracking didn't update by monday, they'll send a new box. uhm.. okay then. i thought they won't get the products in until the end of next week.

i just subbed to myglam, now that it's available again, and yes, i know.. BB started out this way as well, sending awesome FS products. but honestly, i'll wait next month, maybe until february.. and if it doesn't get better, i'm cancelling. getting better doesn't only mean sending better products, but also sending the packages.. well.. somewhat on time. i don't know. i'm annoyed.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 16, 2011)

have you all seen the post by them on fb? Have you read all the comments? Lots of enraged women out there! LOL


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you all seen the post by them on fb? Have you read all the comments? Lots of enraged women out there! LOL



lolz nope i'm gonna go check right now hahaha


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you all seen the post by them on fb? Have you read all the comments? Lots of enraged women out there! LOL


Is it that bad? LOL With MyGlam's Janaury box being valued at $50 BB is going to lose customers to them if they don't start sending out full size products again, at least one to keep people happy.


----------



## girlxobscure (Dec 17, 2011)

I got this box, the oil spilled everywhere, the facial cleanser was so watery I couldn't use it, the perfume smelled like old lady, I can't have energy drinks so I didn't try the drink, the tape might come in handy for the dress I'm wearing to my company Christmas party, and the lip gloss is pretty.

Last month I got a crappy box as well. I signed up for MyGlam and will see how that goes as well as beauty army, I'll pick whatever I like best or do what someone else said and "date" them until they get crappy. Let it go on the record that I would pay more for a subscription if they had better samples.
 



> Originally Posted by *Mireya Serna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Blah, this is my second month. And Im always excited and never get anything exciting,
> ...


----------



## April Bee (Dec 17, 2011)

I just signed up again with MyGlam. Try it today!


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 17, 2011)

Just signed up for a monthly MyGlam! I am gonna see how it is the first month. And I am still signed up for BB. Gonna see how January treats both of them.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it that bad? LOL With MyGlam's Janaury box being valued at $50 BB is going to lose customers to them if they don't start sending out full size products again, at least one to keep people happy.



or at least not stuff nobody wants (i.e. that drink ebooster thing)!!!


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks to the amazingly generous USPS worker who drove my box to my house before I left for the semester, I received my Birchbox. Overall its a good box for me. I received Box #16 which has...


*Benefit POREfessional* - May or may not be absolutely obsessed with Benefits products, and this is one I have yet to try. Although I LOVE my spackle from the other month, I'm ready to try this (even if I dont have the biggest problem with pores)
*Harvey Prince Yogini* - I'm a sucker for perfume samples.... yep, I'm that girl who HAS to walk into Sephora everytime I pass just to get a sample of a new perfume. Overall, its not bad, but its not for me. Its a good size sample and I'll use it because I have it. But its not _my_ kind of scent. 
*Jouer Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink* - Its Lipgloss! WHO can go wrong with lipgloss?
*Nuxe Multi-usage Dry Oil Shimmer* - Definitely not a product to use everday, something to use before going out for the night. Cool concept, will try the next time I have a night out!
*e-Boost * - College student, recovering from finals week (thats 14 hours of sleep in the past 6 days!), I live off of Starbucks and Redbull, this may be a good change!
*ShowStoppers* - Helloooo, accessory for my New Years Eve dress! I ALWAYS need fashion tape, but can never find it. Depending on how good it works, I WILL be a customer. One of the downfalls of being blessed in the chest area.

I'm happy with this box! But I'm really interested in MyGlam, so I signed up. $20 for constantly changing beauty products? Not a bad deal in my book!


 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont mind getting little things like that. In all honestly its not something I'd try if I didn't get it. Over the summer we got a KIND bar, and those are amazing and a staple item in my pantry now.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had $40 in BB points to use and just placed an order. I got an Ahava Rich Cleansing Cream, a Laura Geller Retractable Powder Brush, the Stila Holiday Daydream Palette, and a Xen-Tan Face Tanner for $17.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One of my backup items was the Pangea Organics dry skin kit



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok need some help here. I have 500 BB pts. I know I can use the promo code BBLOVE to get $20 off an order of $75 or more. So basically I have $70 worth of free BB products to get and pay at least $5 out of pocket. HELP! I need ideas.
> 
> I want to get a Beauty Blender Travel Kit for $23.95 but I have no idea what else to get.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had the same dilemma (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).  I had $40 bb points burning a hole in my pocket.

I just ordered an Ahava cream cleanser, the Stila Holiday Daydream Palette, Xen Tan Face Tanner, and a Laura Geller retractable brush for $17.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok need some help here. I have 500 BB pts. I know I can use the promo code BBLOVE to get $20 off an order of $75 or more. So basically I have $70 worth of free BB products to get and pay at least $5 out of pocket. HELP! I need ideas.
> 
> I want to get a Beauty Blender Travel Kit for $23.95 but I have no idea what else to get.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 17, 2011)

How many points did you guys get for having that leaky oil? I got 50, is that what most people received?

@xlinds15x I feel your pain! I had all of maybe 5 hours of sleep in the past like 50 hours trying to finish a paper. I literally just finished, and I feel like I forgot what it feels like to sleep or feel tired haha


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many points did you guys get for having that leaky oil? I got 50, is that what most people received?
> 
> @xlinds15x I feel your pain! I had all of maybe 5 hours of sleep in the past like 50 hours trying to finish a paper. just finished, I forgot what it feels like to sleep or feel tired haha



How long did it take for them to get back to you? I emailed [email protected] two days ago and no response so I forwarded the email to [email protected] and got a robo-response saying that Paulina can't answer customer service queries and to email [email protected] Ummm pretty sure I already did that birchbox!

Also, I know its not their fault the oil leaked technically and I am really not too pissed because I did enjoy the rest of my box (GLITTERY NAIL POLISH STRIPS HELLO NEW YEARS) just want it resolved because I am a customer.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

Poor Paulina! She must be swamped with people emailing her!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many points did you guys get for having that leaky oil? I got 50, is that what most people received?
> 
> @xlinds15x I feel your pain! I had all of maybe 5 hours of sleep in the past like 50 hours trying to finish a paper. I literally just finished, and I feel like I forgot what it feels like to sleep or feel tired haha


They emailed me back a few days ago saying they would give me a full $10 refund or 100 points and I chose the 100 pts. I haven't gotten an email back about it though and they are not on my account yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

The points are not automatically updated. It should be in your account either on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 17, 2011)

When I got an email back saying they would put 100 points into my account, I checked and it was in my account right away.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks to the amazingly generous USPS worker who drove my box to my house before I left for the semester, I received my Birchbox. Overall its a good box for me. I received Box #16 which has...
> ...


i love kind bars.. they're delicious. but.. i don't know.. i'm just annoyed this month lol


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's my rant-y for the day:

1. I made a Birchbox ORDER (separate from my monthly subscription) and bought a full-size of the Orofluido Elixir, which I adored. It managed to somehow leak through its box onto the Christmas gifts I ordered...

2. Where is my December Birchbox? I got a tracking number a week ago, and am not even in town anymore since I had to go home early due to a medical issue. I just checked the number today, and it JUST shipped? Seriously?

3. GoGoGirlfriend is somewhere near the bottom of my list right now. I might give it a couple more months, but I received nothing special in my first box (which I am _really_ hoping is November, due to the timing of it) to mark that it was my initial come-on, and no sign of December in sight. I had better be getting two boxes, though, since I got the every-month option. I'll be really unhappy if they bill me again before I get another. And I'm not really sure that the products were worth it, though we'll see...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 17, 2011)

well, shit. my BB shipped yesterday.

12/16/2011 10:42 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 12/17/2011 10:28 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Cente

weighing in at .55 lbs. too bad i already know what i'm getting. so did anyone at all receive the dry shampoo? is it any good?


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 17, 2011)

I REALLY hope that I get the dry shampoo. I've wanted to try it forever, and I use dry shampoo a ton. It's been on my Amazon wishlist for eons!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, shit. my BB shipped yesterday.
> 
> ...


Ditto with my daughter's box.


----------



## singer422 (Dec 18, 2011)

Date / Time Location Activity 12/17/2011 07:36 AM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Received from Shipper 12/17/2011 06:55 PM Streamlite - MOONACHIE, NJ Enroute to Destination Processing Center


Well, it shipped...I'm pretty annoyed. I was hoping because of the delay that they would ship a faster way.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 18, 2011)

It took a week and a half to post that my box had actually shipped from the time I got an email from BB....I'm getting box 2 knowing I'm getting a box that may or may not include missing or leaking products....they emailed me a survey offering me bonus points that still have not appeared....GAHHHH BIRCHBOX. Why are you doing this to me???


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 18, 2011)

I got the dry shampoo in my beauty Test Tube several months ago. It was alright, but I didn't like the smell whatsoever.



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, shit. my BB shipped yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Dec 18, 2011)

You know what's kind of interesting...

When we first began talking about these subscription services, part of the enjoyment of the box was the surprise of finding out what you got as you opened your box.  Now that everybody's trying to find out what box they got beforehand, people aren't happy with what box that's listed in their profile, and then some are disappointed when the box in their profile doesn't match the box that they actually get.  Isn't the box you get supposed to be a surprise when you open it?

Granted, the subscription I ended up choosing, I actually know exactly what items will arrive before they even make my box so I'm not surprised either, but it seems like it's causing more problems than answers to try to figure it out ahead of time.

(also, Birchbox obviously needs to upgrade their shipping AND handling procedures. Both obviously suck right now considering the high rate of problems with both these boxes have had every single month.)


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 18, 2011)

I got a bottle of the original Nuxe oil a few months ago that leaked and they gave me 100 points credit.

Btw, sorry for the double post. (My posts are now going up after mod approval? I didn't think they did that originally).
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many points did you guys get for having that leaky oil? I got 50, is that what most people received?
> 
> @xlinds15x I feel your pain! I had all of maybe 5 hours of sleep in the past like 50 hours trying to finish a paper. I literally just finished, and I feel like I forgot what it feels like to sleep or feel tired haha


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok I got an email back tonight about the pts. and they have been added to my acct. The moderator actually noticed my acct already had 90 pts so they added 110 pts to my balance so I'd have an even 200! Customer service does take a few days to email back but they did send me an email saying that would happen. I've been really impressed with their customer service. I intend on keeping them for a while.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a bottle of the original Nuxe oil a few months ago that leaked and they gave me 100 points credit.
> 
> Btw, sorry for the double post. (My posts are now going up after mod approval? I didn't think they did that originally).


 The forum has a script bot that automatically checks all posts.  It's nothing personal, the script just has a higher chance of flagging posts by newer members in general.  It's some sort of "learning" system that'll flag based on posts that have been labeled as spam posts in the past, but there's no real way we have of predicting exactly how "smart" it is really =/ usually a mod will come through and clear it when we see them.  it does end up flagging a decent amount of real spam too.


----------



## CalliMac (Dec 18, 2011)

I sent them an email a few days ago about the oil spilling in my box (it was the Amika oil) and I got a response today (took... 3 days?) that said that they would sent me another sample. They also asked if any of the other products were damaged by the oil spill so they could replace them. Luckily nothing was.


----------



## April Bee (Dec 19, 2011)

I do feel bad for the Birchbox girls because a lot of the issues (aside from that gosh awful leaky oil), was the USPS. And well...it's the holidays...what can we expect. I hope they recover well from all of this mess!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 19, 2011)

ARE YOU SERIOUS? I shouldn't have been so nice in my email lol. They should standardize answers, instead of giving 50 pts to some and 100 pts or $10 refund to others, for the same issues.. evidence of poor communication I guess. I SO would have taken the $10 refund. Kind of even more annoyed now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They emailed me back a few days ago saying they would give me a full $10 refund or 100 points and I chose the 100 pts. I haven't gotten an email back about it though and they are not on my account yet.


 I'd feel sorry for them if they weren't awarded over $10 million in funding

Quote: Originally Posted by *April Bee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do feel bad for the Birchbox girls because a lot of the issues (aside from that gosh awful leaky oil), was the USPS. And well...it's the holidays...what can we expect. I hope they recover well from all of this mess!


----------



## xokrysten (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone else receive this e-mail? Mine hasn't shipped and I never contacted them, yet.

_Dear Valued Birchboxer,

Thank you for being a Birchbox member. Every month we promise to ship your box by the 10th of the month. This month we know we fell short.

As of last night, our shipping partner Streamlite confirmed they had an issue processing a portion of the Birchbox shipments. Your box has not yet been shipped. While we sent you your tracking number under the assumption that the box had been processed by Streamlite, it was not. We take our customer service commitments seriously and we are truly sorry about this error.

We are working with Streamlite to determine if and when we can ship you a December box. In the meantime, to compensate you for the delay we have added 100 points to your account (redeemable for $10 off full-size products in the shop). If we cannot ship you a December box by the end of this week we will add another 100 points your account. If we are able to ship a box, it may differ from your current box preview.

We know that many of you have reached out to us already. We will be in touch again to let you know if we can ship you a box this week or will be adding another 100 points. We have learned from this experience and we will be working with Streamlite to ensure this does not happen again. We value all our members and we're committed to continuing to improve for you every day.

Happy Holidays,
Katia and Hayley
Co-founders of Birchbox

Please feel free to contact us at [email protected]mailto:[email protected] or (877) 487-7272 with any questions._

I checked my account and they did in fact add 100 points already. That's really nice of them!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone else that received the oil tried putting it in their hair? I rubbed a little between my palms and tossled it through the length of my damp hair this morning. 4 hours later and my hair looks like I rubbed crisco all over it. Not the roots, but the length (my hair is really long). Strands are clumping together and it doesn't even look completely dry. Lol guess I won't be using this in my hair again anytime soon.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 19, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwww.......
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else that received the oil tried putting it in their hair? I rubbed a little between my palms and tossled it through the length of my damp hair this morning. 4 hours later and my hair looks like I rubbed crisco all over it. Not the roots, but the length (my hair is really long). Strands are clumping together and it doesn't even look completely dry. Lol guess I won't be using this in my hair again anytime soon.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 19, 2011)

They just sent one to me apologizing for the delay because of the Atelier sample.

"Thank you for being a Birchbox member. Every month we promise to ship your box by the 10th of the month. This month we know we fell short.

As we mentioned in your shipping confirmation email, your box was delayed this month due to the late arrival of the Atelier fragrance sample. We take our customer service commitments seriously and we are truly sorry that your Birchbox experience this month suffered due to the schedule of a single input.

Boxes containing Atelier have shipped and tracking information is activated. We know some of you may still be waiting. With holiday shipping volumes it may take a few more days than usual for the box to arrive, but we can assure you it is on its way.

To compensate you for the delay we have added 100 points to your account (redeemable for $10 off full-size products in the shop) and Atelier has offered to provide an 20% discount to our members (use code AMBRE20 on any size of Ambre Nue). We have learned from this experience and are taking measures to ensure late arriving samples do not impact our shipping timeline. We value all our members and we're committed to continuing to improve for you every day."

 



> Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else receive this e-mail? Mine hasn't shipped and I never contacted them, yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

So I just went to lunch with a friend and she goes "Did you just get out of the shower? Your hair looks wet or something" LOL so yeah... it's not just in my head...
 



> Originally Posted by *thefauxlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ewwwwwwwwwww.......


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 19, 2011)

Got this e-mail, bumped me up to 500 points. Paired my points with a 20% off code for being there for 6 months, I was able to get a Laura Geller set with blush, foundation, eyeliner/eye shadow duo, lip gloss and brush, along with a Jurlesque lip balm..... for FREE. No complaints here. 

I cant complain about their customer accommodations. I've had $20 in points awarded for hassles.. what company will basically GIVE you a $20 gift card WHILE YOU STILL RECEIVE YOUR STUFF?

People are being very impatient. You see through their facebook page, a LOT of women are having shipping problems, Do you think you're the only one with problems e-mailing them? Give them time, they'll respond. They're humans too.... 



> Originally Posted by *xokrysten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else receive this e-mail? Mine hasn't shipped and I never contacted them, yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

My daughter was one who didn't get her December box yet. She had 300 pts so she used it to buy some stuff and then canceled her subscription clearly stating she was switching to MyGlam which is sending out full size products.


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else that received the oil tried putting it in their hair? I rubbed a little between my palms and tossled it through the length of my damp hair this morning. 4 hours later and my hair looks like I rubbed crisco all over it. Not the roots, but the length (my hair is really long). Strands are clumping together and it doesn't even look completely dry. Lol guess I won't be using this in my hair again anytime soon.



You definitely used too much product. I have about three inches past my shoulder blades and I only use about a dime-sized amount. Really, this hair oil i the best I've ever used, much better than the shu uemera oil. It's the only full-sized product I've bought from birchbox aside from the ybf eyebrow pencil.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 19, 2011)

so wait, all these women who didnt get their crappy boxes are getting free points and more perks? what about those of us who got this crappy box and arent happy with it? I dont wanna sound like a selfish brat, but WTF? I think they should give EVERYONE at least 100 points since it was so crappy. Then if you didnt get your box you can get more points, etc...

I was annoyed before for getting such a worthless box, but now I am really pissed off!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so wait, all these women who didnt get their crappy boxes are getting free points and more perks? what about those of us who got this crappy box and arent happy with it? I dont wanna sound like a selfish brat, but WTF? I think they should give EVERYONE at least 100 points since it was so crappy. Then if you didnt get your box you can get more points, etc...
> 
> I was annoyed before for getting such a worthless box, but now I am really pissed off!



how about they just start sending out all boxes for free?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just went onto Birchbox.com to try and buy the full size of the Jouer lipgloss but they are out of Birchbox Pink! There is a waitlist..man!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 19, 2011)

Seriously?  Not everyone thought it was crappy...
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so wait, all these women who didnt get their crappy boxes are getting free points and more perks? what about those of us who got this crappy box and arent happy with it? I dont wanna sound like a selfish brat, but WTF? I think they should give EVERYONE at least 100 points since it was so crappy. Then if you didnt get your box you can get more points, etc...
> 
> I was annoyed before for getting such a worthless box, but now I am really pissed off!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Agreed! I liked mine.

It's the holidays, people. Things are going to be slow like M O L A S S E S. And considering I was member 1002 (this is just a guess), I think customer service is still just as good (if not better) than in was last year. If you don't like it, then quit (but I hope you don't.)
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously?  Not everyone thought it was crappy...


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so wait, all these women who didnt get their crappy boxes are getting free points and more perks? what about those of us who got this crappy box and arent happy with it? I dont wanna sound like a selfish brat, but WTF? I think they should give EVERYONE at least 100 points since it was so crappy. Then if you didnt get your box you can get more points, etc...
> 
> I was annoyed before for getting such a worthless box, but now I am really pissed off!



I emailed them asking for a refund after September's box and they gave me my $10 back.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow... the whole point isn't that the box is "crappy." The point is that they didn't get some out on time because of the Atelier cologne, which is a special treat, as well as the Birchbox color gloss. Wrong attitude. :


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

My hair is to my lower back and I used about a dime size also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's really meant to be used as a skin oil, and only to be used in the hair as more of a night treatment and not a styling product, such as the Orofluido Elixir (the oil I'm talking about is the OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



You definitely used too much product. I have about three inches past my shoulder blades and I only use about a dime-sized amount. Really, this hair oil i the best I've ever used, much better than the shu uemera oil. It's the only full-sized product I've bought from birchbox aside from the ybf eyebrow pencil.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Dec 19, 2011)

I beg to differ, but there are lots of other women out there who have posted on FB and on their blog that they would rather have had the points than the box. It was a crappy box, and I'm glad those people are waiting on their "special treat". It's probably worth the wait. It beats the nasty perfume I got in my box I'm sure! I realize the main problem is that a lot of people didnt get their boxes and might not even get one at this point for this month. But after seeing what they were gonna get they were glad to get the 200 points.

As far as wrong attitude, MY attitude reflects what I got. A box full of samples that I could get for free at Ulta or Sephora or any other retailer that sells cosmetics and one was nothing but water! I still would rather get 200 points. Their website clearly says "Four to five hand-picked *deluxe* samples delivered to your door for $10 per month." That's not what I received! My boxes up till now have been awesome! I'm keeping BB b/c I am sure they will go back to being awesome!


----------



## oOliveColored (Dec 19, 2011)

OOhhh I didn't realize they used a different oil in this month's box.
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair is to my lower back and I used about a dime size also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's really meant to be used as a skin oil, and only to be used in the hair as more of a night treatment and not a styling product, such as the Orofluido Elixir (the oil I'm talking about is the OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne)
> 
> Quote:


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 20, 2011)

Orofluido is one of the two hair products I think I could never go without now. LOVE it. I do not know how it would apply going onto dry hair, but I always smooth a little in after washing my hair and it's gorgeous.

Good to know on the oil!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 20, 2011)

you do realize that no one is forcing you to stay signed up though, right?  There is no possible way to please every customer with every box, but just because you don't like what you got doesn't mean that everyone feels the same way...
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I beg to differ, but there are lots of other women out there who have posted on FB and on their blog that they would rather have had the points than the box. It was a crappy box, and I'm glad those people are waiting on their "special treat". It's probably worth the wait. It beats the nasty perfume I got in my box I'm sure! I realize the main problem is that a lot of people didnt get their boxes and might not even get one at this point for this month. But after seeing what they were gonna get they were glad to get the 200 points.
> 
> As far as wrong attitude, MY attitude reflects what I got. A box full of samples that I could get for free at Ulta or Sephora or any other retailer that sells cosmetics and one was nothing but water! I still would rather get 200 points. Their website clearly says "Four to five hand-picked *deluxe* samples delivered to your door for $10 per month." That's not what I received! My boxes up till now have been awesome! I'm keeping BB b/c I am sure they will go back to being awesome!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't get why everybody keeps saying you can get these same type samples at Sephora or Ulta cuz that's not true for me. I don't live anywhere near a Sephora store and the samples they give online are the tiny foil packages (definitely not deluxe) and just recently they have had deluxe sample deals but that is only if you spend a $25 minumum (&amp;add shipping cost to that) and at Ulta you have to spend a minumum of $50 plus be a member of the club at Ulta to get samples or freebies, everytime I go there I spend maybe $10-$20 and I always ask if they have any samples and they always say no. So if y'all are getting deluxe sized samples at these places more power to ya but I'm not and that's why I don't mind Birchbox even if they do send out a few duds and all you have to spend is $10/mo!


----------



## singer422 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think the samples are really worth $10 a month, but the program as a whole I believe could be worth it. This is only my third month, but with all the points I earn from reviews I am basically earning about half of my money back in points every month. Right now I have a decent amounts of points that combined with the $20 off of $75 I could end up with quite a bit of stuff for very little out of pocket. I am conflicted on if I want to stay with birchbox, I think I may give it another month...but the points for reviews are really what keep me leaning towards keeping it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *singer422* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the samples are really worth $10 a month, but the program as a whole I believe could be worth it.


 It depends on the samples. If they were sending out deluxe size samples as they use to, instead of minis and one-time-use, then yes it's worth the $10 but I do agree the program as a whole is worth it. I have seen BB's price as this...

It costs $ for the boxes - both the interior and the shipping box.

It costs $ for the tissue paper.

It costs $ for the print cards.

It costs $ to ship.

I know they use Streamlite and so I don't know what their bulk pricing is but an individual box via USPS priority with tracking is $5.90 ($5.20 shipping, $0.70 tracking). That means that at least $4.10 goes towards the cost of the products as well the cost to put the boxes together. I just never understood how they're not losing money unless they're doing well enough with their actual store. People get the stuff in their sample boxes, like it and buy it from them. It's the only way I can see them profit on the boxes.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 20, 2011)

The way I look at it you have to spend $100 at Sephora to get a deluxe sample (ie not a foil packet) and in 10 months at Birchbox you spend $100 and have received 10 boxes of samples.
 

Maybe I'm missing something. *shrugs* I haven't gotten free samples at Ulta or Sephora for free.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get why everybody keeps saying you can get these same type samples at Sephora or Ulta cuz that's not true for me. I don't live anywhere near a Sephora store and the samples they give online are the tiny foil packages (definitely not deluxe) and just recently they have had deluxe sample deals but that is only if you spend a $25 minumum (&amp;add shipping cost to that) and at Ulta you have to spend a minumum of $50 plus be a member of the club at Ulta to get samples or freebies, everytime I go there I spend maybe $10-$20 and I always ask if they have any samples and they always say no. So if y'all are getting deluxe sized samples at these places more power to ya but I'm not and that's why I don't mind Birchbox even if they do send out a few duds and all you have to spend is $10/mo!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The way I look at it you have to spend $100 at Sephora to get a deluxe sample (ie not a foil packet) and in 10 months at Birchbox you spend $100 and have received 10 boxes of samples.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something. *shrugs* I haven't gotten free samples at Ulta or Sephora for free.


 You have a point there. You do have to spend money to get samples from Sephora if you order online. If you have a Sephora or JCPenney Sephora you can walk in and ask for samples. They only give three samples though... depending on if you know the manager or employee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree and I was going to post something similar a few days ago.  The big sample bags from Sephora do require a minimum order and most of them are still the little sample packs.... (Plus half of the time the regular 3 samples that you can pick w/every order are always all gone and they sub it for something else.)

 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get why everybody keeps saying you can get these same type samples at Sephora or Ulta cuz that's not true for me. I don't live anywhere near a Sephora store and the samples they give online are the tiny foil packages (definitely not deluxe) and just recently they have had deluxe sample deals but that is only if you spend a $25 minumum (&amp;add shipping cost to that) and at Ulta you have to spend a minumum of $50 plus be a member of the club at Ulta to get samples or freebies, everytime I go there I spend maybe $10-$20 and I always ask if they have any samples and they always say no. So if y'all are getting deluxe sized samples at these places more power to ya but I'm not and that's why I don't mind Birchbox even if they do send out a few duds and all you have to spend is $10/mo!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 20, 2011)

that's truee, but when I order with sephora I'm also getting the $25 item in addition to whatever samples I get. idk I would have liked birchbox better if the boxes I personally received weren't so disappointing. the only thing that wasn't a free sample in my last box was a benefit thing worth $3. it's a hit or miss I guess
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The way I look at it you have to spend $100 at Sephora to get a deluxe sample (ie not a foil packet) and in 10 months at Birchbox you spend $100 and have received 10 boxes of samples.


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just placed an order for $50 which I got for free with 20% off for 6 month anniversary and 400 points for $40 off!  Can't complain about that and I don't think you get that from Ulta or Sephora.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 20, 2011)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't get why everybody keeps saying you can get these same type samples at Sephora or Ulta cuz that's not true for me. I don't live anywhere near a Sephora store...
If you lived near a Sephora, you'd understand.  That's one of the reasons why so many people love sephora.  You can walk in, say "I'm looking for a new (fill in the blank)" and one of the reps there can recommend some for you, you can walk out with a few different little mini tubs of various foundations for you to take home and test out.  It's more than enough for a few uses.

Last time I was there, I asked about Urban Decay's setting spray, if it was possible to get a sample, and the girl told me the only spray bottles they had sample sized were for perfume, which sprays a direct stream and wouldn't be very effective to test out the setting spray.  She told me if I came back with my own spray bottle she'd be happy to give me some in that, so I'd actually be able to test it out in a bottle that would spray it correctly.  (not saying that all sephoras are willing to do this, but she told me she'd be willing to do that for me)

(I don't think that setting sprays are really easy to test in store, because you probably already have makeup on that has already set by the time you get to a sephora)

When I mentioned I was debating whether to buy in store or online, because of the online code for the sample kit, she was like "oh, yeah we don't really have a samples kit with minimum purchase because when you're in the store, you just get samples, like actual samples, not any sort of pre-determined set of samples you get from making a purchase." It makes sense, because you can't really get samples otherwise online unless they offer it to you somehow.  Just when you're in the actual store, you can choose from the entire store what samples you want as opposed to the list at the end of your purchase.


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe a lot of people are missing the point of Birchbox. At first, the box was all about the surprise, now people aren't just disappointed with their boxes, but rather _very_ annoyed that they didn't get a product that someone else received. Which IMHO is just being greedy, if you want it that bad, give a bad review on the products you received, and use those points to buy said product you wanted.  At the end of the day, *you pay for a mystery*. 

There's no way you walk into Sephora and love EVERY single perfume. This month was the first month I did not enjoy the perfume I received (Harvey Prince 'Yogini'), which I swapped with my sister for an extra Kate Spade 'Twirl' sample). Sometimes they get it right, sometimes they don't. People have different tastes!

Also, no where on Birchbox's site does it say that they hand out exclusively makeup products. Nor does it say you WILL get a full size product every month. Be grateful when we CAN get the full sized products. But that's not what you signed up for, you signed up for samples. 

I understand at Sephora you can get samples, but honestly the only samples I really ever walk out with are perfume samples. I've never received a makeup sample without buying something (maybe I'm not persistent enough?, I dont want to be obnoxious though). 

Like @singer said, in practically 2 months you are receiving half your money back to use on one product you may want to buy (maybe one of the 10 you tried in the 2 months, or something completely different). The point system works great if you ask me. Like I said, I ALMOST bought a Laura Geller set at Ulta with a 20% off coupon I had, thought about it, went on BB and bought it with 500 points +20% off + free shipping AND got a 'prestige' lip balm. I saved myself $50 from just saying I liked or didnt like a product.


----------



## alice blue (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The way I look at it you have to spend $100 at Sephora to get a deluxe sample (ie not a foil packet) and in 10 months at Birchbox you spend $100 and have received 10 boxes of samples.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something. *shrugs* I haven't gotten free samples at Ulta or Sephora for free.


Have you not seen Sephora's GWP page? With a $25 order, in addition to the 3 samples, you can get a code for larger samples. They've given away several sample bundles in the past month of so, some with up to a dozen minis. Much nicer to spend $25 there and get oodles of things to try, rather than spend $10 and get nothing I'd buy the full size of. I recently ordered some alpha hydroxy lotion at Ulta and they gave away a nice makeup bag full of samples (I only spent $25). I've gotten 25-30 minis in the last few months, that doesn't include packets or perfume. They are mostly .5-.7 ml. I managed to snag 3 jars of Dermadoctor Phytodynamic Therapy. I have less than 300 points in my Sephora Beauty Bank, so I haven't bought that much, but I've gotten a lot.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nor does it say you WILL get a full size product every month.


No but they do promise deluxe size products which one-time use samples and mini samples can't be called "deluxe size".





http://www.birchbox.com/ Discover Beauty Betterâ„¢
*Four to five hand-picked deluxe samples* delivered to your door for $10 per month.


----------



## ablueorange (Dec 20, 2011)

This probably sounds worse in written than it does spoken, but, I think some people just like to complain. Its kinda like college... everyone complains about it when they are there, the food, the price of books, profs, classes, campus life, the works. Complaints just to complain because its the thing to do. And, like another person said, and it applies to college too.... no one is forcing you to suffer. Haha Personally I liked this month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh I definitely understand that argument. Such as the Jouer Lip Conditioner (which happens to be a product that I LOVE), I'm talking about those who are complaining that there hasnt been a full sized item such as the Laura Geller blush back in May (or was it June?). On the other end of the spectrum, MyGlam states *full sized AND deluxe *so that may be the better option for those who are unhappy with the BB samples. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No but they do promise deluxe size products which one-time use samples and mini samples can't be called "deluxe size".


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...there hasnt been a full sized item such as the Laura Geller blush back in May (or was it June?).


 June.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah, that was a good month. *sigh*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



June.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 20, 2011)

or if your main concern is product size, switch to a company like beautyfix or testtube that has more full sized and travel sized items, granted they cost more than Birchbox's $10/mo.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen a GWP page, and I have no clue what it stands for so please let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All I have seen is that Sephora offers 3 samples of mostly foil packets or perfume samples when you are going through checkout online. I tend to not buy Sephora online, I go into their store, so that might be why. In store I have never gotten a free sample, that's all I was talking about.



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you not seen Sephora's GWP page? With a $25 order, in addition to the 3 samples, you can get a code for larger samples. They've given away several sample bundles in the past month of so, some with up to a dozen minis. Much nicer to spend $25 there and get oodles of things to try, rather than spend $10 and get nothing I'd buy the full size of. I recently ordered some alpha hydroxy lotion at Ulta and they gave away a nice makeup bag full of samples (I only spent $25). I've gotten 25-30 minis in the last few months, that doesn't include packets or perfume. They are mostly .5-.7 ml. I managed to snag 3 jars of Dermadoctor Phytodynamic Therapy. I have less than 300 points in my Sephora Beauty Bank, so I haven't bought that much, but I've gotten a lot.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 20, 2011)

got my BB today and quite like it.. as every month. LOL!

i just get mad when i have to wait too long... at least it's not that long until the next box, now. haha.

the oil smells really good... the perfume though... i, again, hate it. i'm so picky with perfume, i wish BB would stop sending me perfume samples. seriously. the dry shampoo and oil are both a decent deluxe sample size, and the lipgloss is teensy... buy hey. whatever. it's not my go-to color for a gloss anyway. overall, not bad!

oh, and i got the dry shampoo and nothing leaked!


----------



## alice blue (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen a GWP page, and I have no clue what it stands for so please let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> All I have seen is that Sephora offers 3 samples of mostly foil packets or perfume samples when you are going through checkout online. I tend to not buy Sephora online, I go into their store, so that might be why. In store I have never gotten a free sample, that's all I was talking about.


GWP is a gift with purchase. Sometimes it is brand specific (buy a Clinique, get a Clinique), but Sephora has a lot of freebies that just require a minimum purchase.

The link is: http://www.sephora.com/promo/beautybonuses/

GWPAddict has a page of codes, some are for the Sephora samples: http://www.gwpaddict.com/couponpage

I hate buying things at full price, unless I get a freebie (or 10), so I keep these pages bookmarked!


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 20, 2011)

Really good to know! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GWP is a gift with purchase. Sometimes it is brand specific (buy a Clinique, get a Clinique), but Sephora has a lot of freebies that just require a minimum purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## AliciaMLay (Dec 21, 2011)

I received one of the apology e-mails a few days ago, looks like I'll be really lucky to even receive a box.  I think I am more annoyed that I paid $10 this month for possibly just some extra points.  I also can't understand why a company in business this long with so many clients can continue to mess up shipping, send duplicate products 3 months in a row, etc.  One month I received 2 boxes (not complaining, just stating.)  My mother-in-law lives down the street and gets her box in the mail a full week before I get mine, AND she continues to receive boxes even though her 3 month gift subscription ran out 4 months ago!  Not a bad thing, but it shows a pretty high level of disorganization I think.

I like the program, I like the surprise thing, I enjoy the points.  I was able to get my fave Atelier Cologne for a tiny fee.  I just think a year after I signed up, they should at least have a system in line that works consistently, and for ALL subscribers.  I don't even care if I get smallish samples, but I would like some brand variety.  And I would like to able to search products on the site!

Hopefully the box shows sometime soon.  I really liked last month's box!


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 21, 2011)

When you review the product write that you would prefer to not receive perfume samples.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my BB today and quite like it.. as every month. LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AliciaMLay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received one of the apology e-mails a few days ago, looks like I'll be really lucky to even receive a box.  I think I am more annoyed that I paid $10 this month for possibly just some extra points.  *I also can't understand why a company in business this long with so many clients can continue to mess up shipping, send duplicate products 3 months in a row, etc.*  One month I received 2 boxes (not complaining, just stating.)  My mother-in-law lives down the street and gets her box in the mail a full week before I get mine, AND she continues to receive boxes even though her 3 month gift subscription ran out 4 months ago!  Not a bad thing, but it shows a pretty high level of disorganization I think.
> 
> ...


 I think part of the problem is with Streamlite. Once the boxes have been shipped to them Streamlite seems to drop the ball most of the time. As for duplicate products, I think it depends on if you review the products as well as your profile. When I review I tend to say I'd like to try something else from that company and so if the following month they have something else from Pangea Organics (example) then they'll send it. If you don't like something then make sure to let them know in that review you don't want to try anything from that company again.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you review the product write that you would prefer to not receive perfume samples.




did that 500 times already. last time i stated it even more clear: that i am very sensitive to certain smells, and have no use for perfume samples. NOPE.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 21, 2011)

I dislike the false advertising with birchbox, you can't argue with that--their ads show_ makeup_ products and "4-5 _deluxe_ samples", which is quite a different story from what I've been receiving (those were the ads I saw when I signed up). BB points aren't worth anything to me because I have no interest in buying products from their store, so I don't consider it "getting my money back"--I'd just have to spend more money, which is their whole point. also, I* *don't consider it _greedy_ when some boxes are valued 5x more than others--that's just poor execution.

I'm not paying for a surprise, because that's actually not the whole point of their business. I wanted to use BB to get introduced to different kinds of makeup products and brands, but that hasn't happened at all, so I've moved on. Nice packaging, but I'm a college student budget and it's not worth it for me. They're a great company but they're not what I expected--you can't argue their boxes weren't much better a year ago. With the insane amount of funding they have, I'm surprised they haven't gotten better.

btw the sephora codes are online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ulta and other companies have great GWP's.
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe a lot of people are missing the point of Birchbox. At first, the box was all about the surprise, now people aren't just disappointed with their boxes, but rather _very_ annoyed that they didn't get a product that someone else received. Which IMHO is just being greedy, if you want it that bad, give a bad review on the products you received, and use those points to buy said product you wanted.  At the end of the day, *you pay for a mystery*.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katie, I can understand that you're frustrated, especially if you tried to let them know you are sensitive. But here's what their policy states

Unfortunately, we are not able to guarantee that your box won't contain any specific products or ingredients. Because we take allergies seriously and we don't want to over-promise and under-deliver, we can no longer accommodate allergies. We understand if that makes it hard for you to begin or continue our service, but we hope you'll stick with it and we encourage you to give the occasional trouble products away to a friend!

If you do have known allergies to certain products/ingredients, we highly suggest that you first check the product's ingredients before you test out your sample. A list of ingredients can be found on every product's page in our Birchbox

https://www.birchbox.com/faq


----------



## aftereight (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems as though Birchbox Man was a huge success. I wouldn't mind canceling my subscription and signing up my boyfriend for BB Man.


----------



## brandyboop (Dec 22, 2011)

I was disappointed with my BB box, since I got box 9 and it didn't contain the Benefit Porefessional (which it originally looked like it would).  I also didn't receive my box until yesterday. I do have to say, though, I got a phone call from Ally and she understood my frustration.  To my knowledge they awarded those of us with really late boxes 100 points (so if you are a monthly subscriber, your box was free), for someone like me who is a yearly sub, I get $10 more to spend.  I mentioned to Ally that I would love it if they would offer samples to buy, so that when someone saw a box with a sample they would like to try, they would have the option of buying the sample size from the store.  I told her, I would really be interested in that, because in this month's boxes there are 2 samples, that I would love to try (the Porefessional and the By Terry Hyaluronic face glow).  I'm always looking for something to cover these huge crater pores and something that can take focus off of baggy raccoon eyes!  She said that she thought it was a great idea and would pass it along to the creative team.  I hope they do something like this, because I know of a bunch of samples from previous boxes that I would have used my points (or spent my money) on just to try out!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 22, 2011)

That is a great idea about buying samples that you didn't get!  There are often times that I miss out on a sample, but don't want to buy the full size without trying it out.  Thanks for making the suggestion!
 



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was disappointed with my BB box, since I got box 9 and it didn't contain the Benefit Porefessional (which it originally looked like it would).  I also didn't receive my box until yesterday. I do have to say, though, I got a phone call from Ally and she understood my frustration.  To my knowledge they awarded those of us with really late boxes 100 points (so if you are a monthly subscriber, your box was free), for someone like me who is a yearly sub, I get $10 more to spend.  I mentioned to Ally that I would love it if they would offer samples to buy, so that when someone saw a box with a sample they would like to try, they would have the option of buying the sample size from the store.  I told her, I would really be interested in that, because in this month's boxes there are 2 samples, that I would love to try (the Porefessional and the By Terry Hyaluronic face glow).  I'm always looking for something to cover these huge crater pores and something that can take focus off of baggy raccoon eyes!  She said that she thought it was a great idea and would pass it along to the creative team.  I hope they do something like this, because I know of a bunch of samples from previous boxes that I would have used my points (or spent my money) on just to try out!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2011)

I used the last of my points the other day. Since June I've earned 1000 pt ($100) and here's what I've bought.

Birchbox Man ($45) for 500 pts (losing basically 50 pts or $5 worth of products for not knowing to stick something else to make it close to 500 pts as possible). The BBMan box contained a Skullcandy Holua Earbuds valued at almost $70 so even though I "paid" 500 pts ($50) I still think I got a good deal since I basically got the earbuds for free.

Beauty Blender Travel Kit ($23.95)
Anastasia Line Erasing Serum ($45.00) (LOVE, LOVE this stuff, I had a sample packet from Sephora and didn't know a little goes a long ways so I wasted the entire packet on my face but hey least my skin was completely line free, lol)

Jurlique Rose Love Balm ($6.50)

Total $75.45. Use the promo code *BBLOVE* to get $20 plus my remaining 500 pts ($50) so my out of pocket was $5.45.

I got 5 pts back (1 pt per $1 actually spent out of pocket).


----------



## xokrysten (Dec 22, 2011)

I received an update email. They're shipping me a new box and the tracking number that they provided works, yay! They also mentioned the BBLOVE coupon code.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Dec 22, 2011)

This may have been answered in another Birchbox thread before, but do the Birchbox points expire? I've got about 300 stocked up in my account and I don't want to wait too long to use them if that is the case.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 22, 2011)

Points expire 365 days from the date they were earned.
 



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may have been answered in another Birchbox thread before, but do the Birchbox points expire? I've got about 300 stocked up in my account and I don't want to wait too long to use them if that is the case.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 22, 2011)

When you use some of your points on a full size item which points does it use? Your oldest points, or the new ones?

I had 300 points and spent 200 of them, but I'm not sure if it took the oldest points available or the most recent.
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Points expire 365 days from the date they were earned.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably the oldest.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 23, 2011)

still waiting on mine....


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Dec 23, 2011)

Yay! I emailed about the picture issue with box #9 and how I was pretty disappointed not to get the Benefit primer that was previously pictured. They didn't offer up any points, but asked if there was anything they could do for me. I told them that someone else on this forum had emailed Paulina about the same issue and she had compensated them with 100 points. I felt bad asking for 100, but mentioned that _some _points would make me feel a lot better. They gave me 50, which put me up to 205!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Dec 23, 2011)

I get being disappointed about the change, but I got box 2. It was supposed to be the same as box 9, but no BeFine. That seemed a little unfair to me that one box got exactly the same thing as another box, but another item making a total of 7. Just seemed like an honest mistake to me that they corrected as soon as they figured it out.



> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I emailed about the picture issue with box #9 and how I was pretty disappointed not to get the Benefit primer that was previously pictured. They didn't offer up any points, but asked if there was anything they could do for me. I told them that someone else on this forum had emailed Paulina about the same issue and she had compensated them with 100 points. I felt bad asking for 100, but mentioned that _some _points would make me feel a lot better. They gave me 50, which put me up to 205!


----------



## daisy351 (Dec 23, 2011)

No worries, there were only 6 items in box 9, I think everyone got 6 items this month.



> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get being disappointed about the change, but I got box 2. It was supposed to be the same as box 9, but no BeFine. That seemed a little unfair to me that one box got exactly the same thing as another box, but another item making a total of 7. Just seemed like an honest mistake to me that they corrected as soon as they figured it out.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 23, 2011)

So I placed an order on the 20th using some of the compensated points from BB last week for the delay. I live in California and received my order today! But still no box from them??? Should I say something?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would maybe email, but, how was the order you placed shipped?  Was it first class or priority?  The regular boxes go through streamlite, which takes longer then average mail.



> Originally Posted by *thefauxlife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I placed an order on the 20th using some of the compensated points from BB last week for the delay. I live in California and received my order today! But still no box from them??? Should I say something?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 23, 2011)

My daughter's box came (she ended up with box 1) and everything that was a liquid came frozen. lol Got to love this weather and how slow Streamlite is.


----------



## HollyF (Dec 24, 2011)

Still waiting on my box too.  According to tracking, it is still in N.J. waiting to be shipped out.  And, same as some others, totally different box.  I was really looking forward to the Ageless perfume sample, and even e-mailed Harvey Prince to request one, but no luck.  They only sell "samples" for $12.  I will see what I actually get in my box and then try to trade for the perfume if anyone has one left.  (My sister-in-law got it, so at least I can smell hers to make sure I like it before I try to trade for it.)  I did just sign up last month, so I expected to be one of the later ones.  Just wanted to let people know they aren't the only ones still waiting.  Hope you all have a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 24, 2011)

Standard shipping and it came thru USPS.Still no box this month. Even though it's apparently in route to my area?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

My box came on the 23rd. It's alright. I was only mildly interested in what they had to offer this month. THe Olie oil and the POREfessional both look interesting.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 27, 2011)

i got the ageless...   its GREAT..  i plan on buying it when i get enough points.... i hope you can find a sample.. 
 



> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on my box too.  According to tracking, it is still in N.J. waiting to be shipped out.  And, same as some others, totally different box.  I was really looking forward to the Ageless perfume sample, and even e-mailed Harvey Prince to request one, but no luck.  They only sell "samples" for $12.  I will see what I actually get in my box and then try to trade for the perfume if anyone has one left.  (My sister-in-law got it, so at least I can smell hers to make sure I like it before I try to trade for it.)  I did just sign up last month, so I expected to be one of the later ones.  Just wanted to let people know they aren't the only ones still waiting.  Hope you all have a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came on the 23rd. It's alright. I was only mildly interested in what they had to offer this month. THe Olie oil and the POREfessional both look interesting.



I used the Olie Skincare Oil so that I could review it accurately for my bb points. It smells so strongly of I something, maybe camphor. I rubbed some on the back of my hand and had a headache within a few minutes from the strong smell. I'm not hypersensitive to smell usually but I can only imagine the stench induced headache this could have given me had I used it on my face. I think I'll just stick to moisturizing with coconut oil, it's cheaper and non scented and absorbs better.


----------



## CC Haute Nails (Dec 27, 2011)

I was not impressed with my last 2 Birchbox's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah I haven't been impressed with my 2 boxes I've received so far. Hopefully they step it up soon.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 30, 2011)

anyone drik the orange e boost yet?????


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 30, 2011)

I drank it.  I liked it.  The flavor is like an orange soda.  If you don't usually drink coffee I'd recommend not drinking the whole packet at once- it is pretty strong!  I drank about 1/3 of it each day.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone drik the orange e boost yet?????


----------



## HollyF (Dec 31, 2011)

Still waiting for my December box.

According to the tracking #, it left N.J. on Dec. 23rd.  Anyone know how long, taking the holidays into consideration, it may take a pkg. to get to Utah from Jersey?

Is anyone else still waiting for December?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for my December box.
> 
> ...






Unless it was sent via USPS Priority Mail you won't see THAT box until mid-January if it shipped via Streamlite! Contact BB and let them know you're unhappy about your box only having left NJ a few days ago.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for my December box.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! 



 This makes me grateful I even got mine. No matter how disappointed I was with it. I would check your account to make sure you got your points that were promised.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 1, 2012)

i made the whole thing...  i couldnt finish it..  it was veryyyyy sweet for my taste..  i just cant imagine paying almost 30 bucks for them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I drank it.  I liked it.  The flavor is like an orange soda.  If you don't usually drink coffee I'd recommend not drinking the whole packet at once- it is pretty strong!  I drank about 1/3 of it each day.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't tried mine yet--is it fizzy like Airborne?

some of the "retail value" for items is a little ridiculous. I remember those minteas I got in november were marked as like 9.99 or something, but I saw them for 1.99 at my local supermarket.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i made the whole thing...  i couldnt finish it..  it was veryyyyy sweet for my taste..  i just cant imagine paying almost 30 bucks for them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried mine yet--is it fizzy like Airborne?
> 
> some of the "retail value" for items is a little ridiculous. I remember those minteas I got in november were marked as like 9.99 or something, but I saw them for 1.99 at my local supermarket.


 Each tin retails for $2.99 and what's sold on Birchbox is a set of 3. Wish the stores around here sold it for $1.99 because I loved the lemongrass one I got in my Eco-Emi box.


----------



## xokrysten (Jan 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for my December box.
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for mine. It's finally in my city, so I should be getting it tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 2, 2012)

i never had airborne, i am not used to anything other than sugar....so whatever they used in eboost tasted very sweet to me....................
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried mine yet--is it fizzy like Airborne?
> 
> some of the "retail value" for items is a little ridiculous. I remember those minteas I got in november were marked as like 9.99 or something, but I saw them for 1.99 at my local supermarket.


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 3, 2012)

I did notice that a number of their items can be found for cheaper elsewhere.  Made me less excited about earning the birchbox points.  For example, the Borghese Fango Active Mud (size 17.6 oz) is $64 on the Birchbox site, and $31 at Amazon.com!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/borghese/borghese-fango-active-17-oz

http://www.amazon.com/Borghese-Fango-Active-Face-Body/dp/B0007RXGZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1325574849&amp;sr=1-1
 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried mine yet--is it fizzy like Airborne?
> 
> some of the "retail value" for items is a little ridiculous. I remember those minteas I got in november were marked as like 9.99 or something, but I saw them for 1.99 at my local supermarket.


----------



## jayeldubya (Jan 3, 2012)

I always check Amazon before I buy things on Birchbox. Sometimes it's the same price and other times I can get things on Amazon way cheaper.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 6, 2012)

I still love Birchbox, and I love my subscription, but... I just received my December box...

1. I was supposed to get the Blandi dry shampoo (which I was sooooo looking forward to), but I didn't, and got the Porefessional instead.

2. My account never reflected the Porefessional, so I can't leave feedback right now for it.

3. My Olie sample dripped *everywhere*. I have barely any sample left.

Emailed them tonight. Hoping to hear back. In the meantime, I will take huggles and sympathy.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol Not that much of a sneak peek since that was in there note which was found on a few of their product pages.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 9, 2012)

This is the thread for the December 2011 boxes.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the thread for the December 2011 boxes.


 hahhahahhaha I'm so dee dee dee. I just clicked, that was it. its been a long week. Thanks.


----------

